# Save Pakistan From The Vulgar Indian Culture



## waheed gul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=852468568115694






پاکستان کو بھارت کے بیہودہ کلچر سے پاک رکھنے میں، پاکستانی میڈیا انڈسٹری کو بچانے میں، پاکستان کو بھارت کی غلامی سے بچانے میں، سوشل میڈیا کا ساتھ دیں!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## punit

surrender! resistance is futile !

Reactions: Like Like:
29


----------



## TejasMk3

This sounds so desperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Leader

soft pornn is indian culture? India itself should be saved from it..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaku1

Leader said:


> soft pornn is indian culture? India itself should be saved from it..



Rofl, , you even know about Indian culture,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

@ the holier than thou bull crap.

Google trends on p@rn searches in pakistan has something different to say altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## JAT BALWAN

900 choohe kha ke billi haj ko chali...

dont know about soft **** but in surfing hard **** Pakistanis are champion last I heard from internet companies... that too animals... lol.. culture...lol ..

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## GORKHALI

Evil Yindoos on roll again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JonAsad

illusion8 said:


> @ the holier than thou bull crap.
> 
> Google trends on p@rn searches in pakistan has something different to say altogether.


I believe you havent updated yourself on who got the award next year?- your world stopped right there- -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

hahahaha....
this is best.... there is no escape...u can't run and this will destroy u slowly but surely....
after having SAARC satellite there going to be more soft **** and more drama and hindu culture in ur nation.....RUN while u can...

p.s. u already top in hard core.... fir soft core se kya sharmana...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## halupridol

GORKHALI said:


> Evil Yindoos on roll again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam




----------



## FaujHistorian

Childish thread. 


in this day and age, cultures flow across borders and no one can stop them. 


Pakistanis should mind their own house instead of blaming India. 


Indians too are worried about raising their next generation with as little negative impact from bollywood as possible. 

Heck they are now watching "Pakistani only" drama channel and PAYING for it. 


So quit these rants about culture this and culture that please. 

Mind your own pants and shalwar Qameez. 

Thank you

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
31


----------



## American Pakistani

There should be blanket ban on every Indian channel in Pakistan.

Whereas Indian movies should be allowed but heavily taxed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jarves

Indeed,its so sad that we cant match standards of superior Arab culture

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

JonAsad said:


> I believe you havent updated yourself on who got the award next year?- your world stopped right there- -



You mean this?

promotion form searching for camel, dog, rape s@x to gay?

Pakistan has the highest volume of internet searches for gay pornography
Pakistan internet users top Google searches for gay sex despite being one of the world's most homophobic countries | Mail Online

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Seriously, R&AW should stop putting a pistol to the heads of Pakistanis to force them to watch Indian cinema.

They also need to return all the TV remotes they have confiscated.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## liall

pffft so immature!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

R&AW is dng a damn good job..


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Pakistanis being middle easterners should stop copying culture of downgraded south asian culture which extends from lahore to kolkatta and srinagar to kanyakumari........

Note I used south asian culture which is quite vulgar as compared with oh so divine arab culture....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

B.S thread..... I think his eyes are very vulgar.....


----------



## illusion8

FaujHistorian said:


> Childish thread.
> 
> 
> in this day and age, cultures flow across borders and no one can stop them.
> 
> 
> Pakistanis should mind their own house instead of blaming India.
> 
> 
> Indians too are worried about raising their next generation with as little negative impact from bollywood as possible.
> 
> Heck they are now watching "Pakistani only" drama channel and PAYING for it.
> 
> 
> So quit these rants about culture this and culture that please.
> 
> Mind your own pants and shalwar Qameez.
> 
> Thank you





American Pakistani said:


> There should be blanket ban on every Indian channel in Pakistan.
> 
> Whereas Indian movies should be allowed but heavily taxed.



I believe that SAARC has a future, lets create our own identity for a change - I mean you can very well try to associate yourselves to the Ahabs all you like, but they line you up with the South Asians, no one gets any preferential treatment in ahabland. It's a different matter if yo desire to associate yourself with the central asians - good luck with that.


----------



## FaujHistorian

illusion8 said:


> I believe that SAARC has a future, lets create our own identity for a change - I mean you can very well try to associate yourselves to the Ahabs all you like, but they line you up with the South Asians, no one gets any preferential treatment in ahabland. It's a different matter if yo desire to associate yourself with the central asians - good luck with that.



No one is associating with any Arab culture yaar. 

Just chill

And have a cup of chai. I'll join you after Aftari 



American Pakistani said:


> There should be blanket ban on every Indian channel in Pakistan.
> 
> Whereas Indian movies should be allowed but heavily taxed.



Sarcastic?

can't discern from your tone. Sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## illusion8

FaujHistorian said:


> No one is associating with any Arab culture yaar.
> 
> Just chill
> 
> And hav a cup of chai. I'll join you after Aftari



 paaji,

salute to you for offering chai to all, @ this rate there will be no debating on PDF other than offering each other chai. Chai as such is not even an enticement - a session with double black could do the trick for me. , but sadly you seem to be teetotaler.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

illusion8 said:


> paaji,
> 
> salute to you for offering chai to all, @ this rate there will be no debating on PDF other than offering each other chai. Chai as such is not even an enticement - *a session with double black could do the trick for me. *,


A man after my own heart!



> but sadly *you seem to be teetotaler*.


Blasphemy. Do you have no honour @FaujHistorian ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

illusion8 said:


> I believe that SAARC has a future, lets create our own identity for a change - I mean you can very well try to associate yourselves to the Ahabs all you like, but they line you up with the South Asians, no one gets any preferential treatment in ahabland. It's a different matter if yo desire to associate yourself with the central asians - good luck with that.



It's time you come out of your illusions. No Pakistani on earth claim or associate him/herself to Arab, Persian, Turk, Central Asian. Pakistanis are just Pakistanis neither Arabs, nor Indians, etc.



FaujHistorian said:


> Sarcastic?
> 
> can't discern from your tone. Sorry



What's sarcastic in my post?


----------



## illusion8

American Pakistani said:


> It's time you come out of your illusions. No Pakistani on earth claim or associate him/herself to Arab, Persian, Turk, Central Asian. Pakistanis are just Pakistanis neither Arabs, nor Indians, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> What's sarcastic in my post?



So, whom do you associate yourselves with if not the ahabs, the loonies of CA, the ayatullah's, the South Asians or the chini's? you don't have something called the Pakistani's(?) to call your own to fall back on?.


----------



## American Pakistani

illusion8 said:


> You mean this?
> 
> promotion form searching for camel, dog, rape s@x to gay?
> 
> Pakistan has the highest volume of internet searches for gay pornography
> Pakistan internet users top Google searches for gay sex despite being one of the world's most homophobic countries | Mail Online



I can say,



> May be they were curious about Indian culture where marry animals like Dogs, donkeys, snakes, women having 2 husbands, etc is common.
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Donkey wedding staged to bring rain
> 
> Man in India marries dog as atonement - World news - Weird news - Animal weirdness | NBC News
> 
> Man in India Marries Dog to Atone for Stoning to Death Mating Canines | Fox News
> 
> Woman Marries Snake | Harper's Magazine
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/17/world/asia/17polyandry.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Girl weds dog to break 'evil spell'



*But don't worry...I won't say that as I don't wanna fall to your level. Please don't post your nonsense. Thank you.*



illusion8 said:


> So, whom do you associate yourselves with if not the ahabs, the loonies of CA, the ayatullah's, the South Asians or the chini's? you don't have something called the Pakistani's(?) to call your own to fall back on?.



Pakistanis associate themselves with Pakistanis only. The people living on these lands are heirs of world's oldest civilizations. Pakistan's real culture is Sufism not some Bollywood lungi dance or any other...though we respect your & other cultures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

American Pakistani said:


> I can say,
> 
> 
> 
> *But don't worry...I won't say that as I don't wanna fall to your level. Please don't post your nonsense. Thank you.*
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistanis associate themselves with Pakistanis only.
> .



 ok,

As if that is even an entity by itself.

*



But don't worry...I won't say that as I don't wanna fall to your level. Please don't post your nonsense. Thank you.

Click to expand...

Don't worry, you cannot fall down any further than the sunni wahhabi jihadi scums of the earth aka ael qekda, boko, ISIS, shebab etc.*


----------



## FaujHistorian

illusion8 said:


> ... you don't have something called the Pakistani's(?) to call your own to fall back on?.




Wow. Illusion Ji. Is that what you have been taught via Indian gov sarkari books propaganda. 

Heck we don't have anything, anything at all that we the humble mortals could call "Pakistanis". wow. What a bombastic statement by an Indian poster. 

I hope you were joking. 

otherwise this comment of your is pretty much at the same level as that of OP. And that doesn't say much. much at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

illusion8 said:


> ok,
> 
> As if that is even an entity by itself.



Says the guy from a country who is ashamed to use it's own name i.e "Bharat" internationally.



illusion8 said:


> *Don't worry, you cannot fall down any further than the sunnia wahhabi jihadi scums of the earth aka ael qekda, boko, ISIS, shebab etc.*



I can say,



> Says the guy from a country who is headed by a terrorist & mass murderer.



BTW next personal attack will be reported.


----------



## illusion8

FaujHistorian said:


> Wow. Illusion Ji. Is that what you have been taught via Indian gov sarkari books propaganda.
> 
> Heck we don't have anything, anything at all that we the humble mortals could call "Pakistanis".
> 
> I hope you were joking.
> 
> otherwise this comment of your is pretty much at the same level as that of OP. And that doesn't say much. much at all.



I would love you to define what is Pakistaniyat? is it the very Indian (Muhammed iqbal who penned "sare jahan se achha Hindustan hamaara) or Jinnah or.....?


----------



## FaujHistorian

illusion8 said:


> I would love you to define what is Pakistaniyat? is it the very Indian (Muhammed iqbal who penned "sare jahan se achha Hindustan hamaara) or Jinnah or.....?



In the same poem, Iqbal also says "Cheeno Arab hamara".

So don't get trolled by the heading.




illusion8 said:


> I would love you to define what is Pakistaniyat? .....?



Each one should mind their own business. There is too much discussion about "mine is bigger than thine".

I wonder why an Indian poster would have issues with Pakistaniyat in 2014. 

Now if you were a 80 years old baba (I doubt it), then you may be living in the glorious past of British India.

Is that the case?


----------



## Coltsfan

American Pakistani said:


> Says the guy from a country who is ashamed to use it's own name i.e "Bharat" internationally.





> "India, that is Bharat, shall be a union of states," implicitly codifying _India_ and _Bharat_ as equally official short names for the Republic of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

waheed gul said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=852468568115694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پاکستان کو بھارت کے بیہودہ کلچر سے پاک رکھنے میں، پاکستانی میڈیا انڈسٹری کو بچانے میں، پاکستان کو بھارت کی غلامی سے بچانے میں، سوشل میڈیا کا ساتھ دیں!




And I thought Pakistani women like Turkish program   

True presentation of culture ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Coltsfan

illusion8 said:


> *I would love you to define what is Pakistaniyat?* is it the very Indian (Muhammed iqbal who penned "sare jahan se achha Hindustan hamaara) or Jinnah or.....?



Poor Pakistanis are yet to find an answer to that question. 

Til date, the best they can do is come up with some lamea$$ youtube videos

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

Ammyy said:


> And I thought Pakistani women like Turkish program
> 
> True presentation of culture ???



6000 posts and now this?

What the heck is going on?


----------



## illusion8

FaujHistorian said:


> In the same poem, Iqbal also says "Cheeno Arab hamara".
> 
> So don't get trolled by the heading.



@FaujHistorian paaji, ,

please feel free to call on me for a session of double black along with the renowned Mr.@Contrarian (after your roza of course) - my treat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Your real name is Bharat not India or anything else...but we know how insecure & ashamed you people are to promote your historic indigenous name.

BTW I don't wanna discuss this off topic here...you need to respond on the topic not my replies...it's been 4 years since you first joined this forum but you don't follow the basic rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

FaujHistorian said:


> Each one should mind their own business. There is too much discussion about "mine is bigger than thine".
> 
> I wonder why an Indian poster would have issues with Pakistaniyat in 2014.
> 
> Now if you were a 80 years old baba (I doubt it), then you may be living in the glorious past of British India.
> 
> Is that the case?



I find a lot of your brothers confused, I mean - whom do you associate with for a linear history record - obviously not the ahabs, or the afghanis ghazni's or abdhallis, or the persians or the turks - what's your available option?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FaujHistorian

American Pakistani said:


> Your real name is Bharat not India or anything else...but we know how insecure & ashamed you people are to promote your historic indigenous name.
> 
> BTW I don't wanna discuss this off topic here...you need to respond on the topic not my replies...it's been 4 years since you first joined this forum but you don't follow the basic rules.



It will be changed to Bharat the day NaMo Ji uses his balls. 

They have already changed the names to Mumbai, and Chinnai etc. 

Bharat is next (hopefully). Yes indians should be proud to be called Bharatis.



illusion8 said:


> I find a lot of your brothers confused, I mean - whom do you associate with for a linear history record - obviously not the ahabs, or the afghanis ghazni's or abdhallis, or the persians or the turks - what's your available option?




As I stated respectfully, 

A guy from ganga valley should not be throwing pebbles on people from Sindh valley. 

Too much bad blood already. 

Time to grow up and be nice to each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

FaujHistorian said:


> 6000 posts and now this?
> 
> What the heck is going on?




First you should ask why these useless nonsense allowed on a military forum.

What that idiot want to say in his first post? and labeling culture of a country as a vulgar? Before asking such question you should report these thread as you are a think tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

FaujHistorian said:


> As I stated respectfully,
> 
> A guy from ganga valley should not be throwing pebbles on people from Sindh valley.
> 
> Too much bad blood already.
> 
> Time to grow up and be nice to each other.



But someone needs to bust the false pretext bubble right? - from both sides, I mean I cannot leave the great historian to do all the dirty work all by himself.


----------



## halupridol

FaujHistorian said:


> What the heck is going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

FaujHistorian said:


> It will be changed to Bharat the day NaMo Ji uses his balls.
> 
> They have already changed the names to Mumbai, and Chinnai etc.
> 
> Bharat is next (hopefully). Yes indians should be proud to be called Bharatis.



Modhi is hardcore hindutva & yes it is expected just like Hindutva brigade bal thackerey/RSS/VHP did with Bombay, Chinnai & Calcutta.


----------



## Contrarian

Willingly remaining daft is a crime.
India has 2 Official Names as is very clearly written down in our Constitution. The Constitution is something we take seriously unlike in Pakistan where it is a peice of paper
India and Bharat.
Both can be used.



American Pakistani said:


> Your real name is Bharat not India or anything else...but we know how insecure & ashamed you people are to promote your historic indigenous name.





FaujHistorian said:


> It will be changed to Bharat the day NaMo Ji uses his balls.
> 
> They have already changed the names to Mumbai, and Chinnai etc.
> 
> Bharat is next (hopefully). Yes indians should be proud to be called Bharatis.
> 
> .


Its already Bharat - since 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

AS ALWAYS INDIAN TROLLS HIJACK AND DERAILED ANOTHER THREAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Ammyy said:


> First you should ask why these useless nonsense allowed on a military forum.
> 
> What that idiot want to say in his first post? and labeling culture of a country as a vulgar? Before asking such question you should report these thread as you are a think tank.



you my dear Sir have a very valid point. 

Very valid point indeed. 

We should be using French revolution style Guillotine on such threads and if possible even on those who post such threads. 

Keep up the good work and ignore the $tupidity (if possible).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Contrarian said:


> Willingly remaining daft is a crime.
> India has 2 Official Names as is very clearly written down in our Constitution.
> India and Bharat.
> Both can be used.



I' am talking about promoting. Ask any one(non-Indian/South Asian) in the world & he will never find where this Bharat thing is. True story.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Contrarian said:


> Willingly remaining daft is a crime.
> India has 2 Official Names as is very clearly written down in our Constitution. The Constitution is something we take seriously unlike in Pakistan where it is a peice of paper
> India and Bharat.
> Both can be used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its already Bharat - since 1947




I meant total transformation and not duality. 

Hope you understand.


----------



## Pakistanisage

illusion8 said:


> You mean this?
> 
> promotion form searching for camel, dog, rape s@x to gay?
> 
> Pakistan has the highest volume of internet searches for gay pornography
> Pakistan internet users top Google searches for gay sex despite being one of the world's most homophobic countries | Mail Online





It is the GAY AFGHANS who do that in Pakistan. This is the reason why I want all Afghans to leave Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pakistanisage said:


> It is the GAY AFGHANS who do that in Pakistan. This is the reason why I want all Afghans to leave Pakistan.




Aaap nay to hazaron ko teh tegh ker dia aik war main. 

hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

American Pakistani said:


> I' am talking about promoting. Ask any one(non-Indian/South Asian) in the world & he will never find where this Bharat thing is. True story.


We cant help that can we.
Just like people still call Myanmar as Burma. 

We have 2 official names. The Constitution is the living embodiment of India. Feel free to use either one India or Bharat.
we own both the names - India and Bharat equally.

@FaujHistorian : We are equally happy being called India/Indians or Bharat/Bharatis. You will never find us harping on it.
The only problem here is that Pakistani's seem to have the _worst_ spelling issues - they never seem to spell anything right. They tend to use Bharti, which is a woman's name in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Contrarian

FaujHistorian said:


> *I meant total transformation and not duality. *
> 
> Hope you understand.


Though I dont mind a single name - Bharat. But I have to ask
*Why?*
India is name that predates Britishers & Mughals. Why should we keep only Bharat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Contrarian said:


> We cant help that can we.
> Just like people still call Myanmar as Burma.



Fool anyone else kiddo.

Get back on topic.



Darn said:


> Coming from a muhajir beggar



You joined the forum just to say this? Poor suicide troll who will be dealt by @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Chak Bamu @Jungibaaz @Oscar


----------



## FaujHistorian

Contrarian said:


> We cant help that can we.
> Just like people still call Myanmar as Burma.
> 
> We have 2 official names. The Constitution is the living embodiment of India. Feel free to use either one India or Bharat.
> we own both the names - India and Bharat equally.
> 
> @FaujHistorian : We are equally happy being called India/Indians or Bharat/Bharatis. You will never find us harping on it.
> The only problem here is that Pakistani's seem to have the _worst_ spelling issues - they never seem to spell anything right. They tend to use Bharti, which is a woman's name in India.



Two names. 

Like my friend is called Billu and home and Akram outside. 

So Bharat is same as Billu, and India same as Akram.


----------



## American Pakistani

Darn said:


> You must understand ur aukat as a beggar u muhajir



Coming rich from an Indian...lol

I wonder what a Muhajir did to you


----------



## Kompromat

India doesn't have a culture. Its a cocktail of imported pervetness from the west, mixed with the local one.

Indian media should be banned permanently. Period

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetWarrior

FaujHistorian said:


> Two names.
> 
> Like my friend is called Billu and home and Akram outside.
> 
> So Bharat is same as Billu, and India same as Akram.



I was led to believe that Bharat is the land from the southern tip to the areas encompassing current day Pakistan and a large portion of Afghanistan. Now you seriously don't want us to rile up our neighbors by renaming ourselves "Bharat" do you ? I mean shortly after renaming India "Bharat" , I am certain that the RSS sector of India will insist that the Akhand policy be put into place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Aeronaut said:


> India doesn't have a culture. Its a cocktail of imported pervetness from the west, mixed with the local one.
> 
> Indian media should be banned permanently. Period



But we have a 5000 year historical culture to fall back on if we so desire that most of our ancestors and our old ladies have been following to the tee - so we aren't that worried.

We can do away with the pollution whenever we want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Aeronaut said:


> India doesn't have a culture. Its a cocktail of imported pervetness from the west, mixed with the local one.
> 
> Indian media should be banned permanently. Period



Thank you for that valuable input. I will ensure that your suggestions regarding the Indian media is sent via petition to the BJP head offices as soon as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kloitra

American Pakistani said:


> I' am talking about promoting. Ask any one(non-Indian/South Asian) in the world & he will never find where this Bharat thing is. True story.



Can you pronounce the Mandarin name of China or Japanese name of Japan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

People don't know a shit about Indian Culture keeps on ranting over nothing.Pakistanis should be taught how to use remote in their madrassas so that they can fight this Cultural war.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

PlanetWarrior said:


> I was led to believe that Bharat is the land from the southern tip to the areas encompassing current day Pakistan and a large portion of Afghanistan. Now you seriously don't want us to rile up our neighbors by renaming ourselves "Bharat" do you ? I mean shortly after renaming India "Bharat" , I am certain that the RSS sector of India will insist that the Akhand policy be put into place




you may my dear Sir 

you may. 

We just need to avoid Raja vs. Raja $tupid fights that have been going on in the region for a very very very long time.


----------



## Coltsfan

American Pakistani said:


> Your real name is Bharat not India or anything else...but we know how insecure & ashamed you people are to promote your historic indigenous name.



I just quoted the Indian constitution, but you like to live in make believe reality, so continue to do that for all I care.



> BTW I don't wanna discuss this off topic here...*you need to respond on the topic not my replies..*.it's been 4 years since you first joined this forum but *you don't follow the basic rules.*



Well in that case restrict your replies to stay ON TOPIC. It is people like you who derail the thread with their stupid comments. Think of that next time you bring up India v/s Bharat issue in a thread that has nothing to do with it.

Start practicing what you preach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

American Pakistani said:


> Your real name is Bharat not India or anything else...but we know how insecure & ashamed you people are to promote your historic indigenous name.



Tell me, do you know the indigenous names of all other countries, or do you know them by their Anglified names? I'll begin by asking you to find out what the Greeks call themselves and their Nation as.

Besides, what shame are you talking about? Our Central Govt uses two official languages and our name is Republic of India and Bharat Ganarajya in these two languages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

Kloitra said:


> Can you pronounce the Mandarin name of China or Japanese name of Japan?


just a sec.,lemme google


----------



## PlanetWarrior

FaujHistorian said:


> you may my dear Sir
> 
> you may.
> 
> We just need to avoid Raja vs. Raja $tupid fights that have been going on in the region for a very very very long time.



The Raja vs Raja stupid fights only seem to occur on PDF. Even Modi , the anticipated Hindu Maharaja of India sent his Pakistani counterpart back with a sari gift for his mom. I mean how much more better can it get ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Kloitra said:


> Can you pronounce the Mandarin name of China or Japanese name of Japan?





Indischer said:


> Tell me, do you know the indigenous names of all other countries, or do you know them by their Anglified names? I'll begin by asking you to find out what the Greeks call themselves and their Nation as.
> 
> Besides, what shame are you talking about? Our Central Govt uses two official languages and our name is Republic of India and Bharat Ganarajya in these two languages.



Whatever their names were it doesn't bother anyone. China's modern name came out from within it's borders same goes for others whereas in India's case the name India came after Sind/Sindh/Sindhu/Indus.



Coltsfan said:


> I just quoted the Indian constitution, but you like to live in make believe reality, so continue to do that for all I care.
> 
> 
> 
> Well in that case restrict your replies to stay ON TOPIC. It is people like you who derail the thread with their stupid comments. Think of that next time you bring up India v/s Bharat issue in a thread that has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Start practicing what you preach



If someone quote me why would you expect me to not reply?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

American Pakistani said:


> Whatever their names were it doesn't bother anyone. China's modern name came out from within it's borders same goes for others whereas in India's case the name India came after Sind/Sindh/Sindhu/Indus.



Wrong again. China's modern name comes from Indian sources written in Sanskrit.

We call ourselves Bharateeyas in Hindi and other regional languages. India/Indian is for the benefit of your consumption. Besides, do I need to remind you that a part of Indus still flows through India?

Lastly, who advised your Nation builders to go for a name like Pakistan? If they considered themselves people of the Indus and hence Indian, they should have strived to keep that name. Don't come now and throw an idiotic tantrum over something which you folks had no interest in retaining in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kloitra

American Pakistani said:


> Whatever their names were it doesn't bother anyone. China's modern name came out from within it's borders same goes for others whereas in India's case the name India came after Sind/Sindh/Sindhu/Indus.



Not at all, both China and Japan (names) are derived from foreign language, China being derived from Sanskrit - Chin. Most countries with long historical presence would have different names in different languages, derived from their long interaction with different cultures.
Also, you might be surprised to know that in last century Indus river was part of "India" and even now there is a part of the river which flows through India!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reviewer21

FaujHistorian said:


> Bharat is next (hopefully). Yes indians should be proud to be called *Bharatis*.


It's *Bharatiya *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Indischer said:


> Wrong again. China's modern name comes from Indian sources written in Sanskrit.
> 
> We call ourselves Bharateeyas in Hindi and other regional languages. India/Indian is for the benefit of your consumption. Besides, do I need to remind you that a part of Indus still flows through India?
> 
> Lastly, who advised your Nation builders to go for a name like Pakistan? If they considered themselves people of the Indus and hence Indian, they should have strived to keep that name. Don't come now and throw an idiotic tantrum over something which you folks had no interest in retaining in the first place.





Kloitra said:


> Not at all, both China and Japan (names) are derived from foreign language, China being derived from Sanskrit - Chin. Most countries with long historical presence would have different names in different languages, derived from their long interaction with different cultures.
> Also, you might be surprised to know that in last century Indus river was part of "India" and even now there is a part of the river which flows through India!



@Indischer, @Kloitra, that's too much for our american pakistani to digest.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Is Bollywood represent Indian culture? I highly doubt because Indians dont have one culture. Indian culture is also being influenced by western culture.. I don't think Indians have one culture and movies and channels are not representative of culture but they mostly show something which people don't get in real life lol ..similarly these mujra and vulgar stage shows and violent punjabi movie are not culture of Pakistan


----------



## Reviewer21

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Is Bollywood represent Indian culture? I highly doubt becaus eindiand dont have one culture. Indian cultures is also being influenced by western culture.. I don't think Indians have one culture and movies and channels are not representative of culture but they mostly s show omething which people don't get in real life lol


Try posting in English...


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Reviewer21 said:


> Try posting in English...


why English is your mother tongue ?


----------



## Reviewer21

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> why English is your mother tongue ?


No the language used on this forum is English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Reviewer21 said:


> No the language used on this forum is English.


Then dont try to be smart ***


----------



## Reviewer21

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Then dont try to be smart ***


You don't make any sense... and BTW from next time type names of countries properly. It wouldn't take any time for me to go from Pak in Pakistan to 'Pork'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Geek said:


> A Country which tops in searching Camel Sex, Gay Sex and Rape Videos on Internat calling Indian Culture vulgar


and how much population has access to internet? 

7%?


----------



## janon

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> and how much population has access to internet?
> 
> 7%?


Doesn't that make it all the more disturbing? That even though only 7% of the population has access to the internet, Pak yet tops the world in searching for those stuff? That should worry you, not console you.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## proud_indian

superior pakistani culture


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Reviewer21 said:


> You don't make any sense... and BTW from next time type names of countries properly. It wouldn't take any time for me to go from Pak in Pakistan to 'Pork'


Idiot it was typing mistake. I forgot to separate two sentence with space. I normally edit my post after posting it . I hate it when people try to be a smart a ss and comment on English of others as if they have done Phd in English literature.



janon said:


> Doesn't that make it all the more disturbing? That even though only 7% of the population has access to the internet, Pak yet tops the world in searching for those stuff? That should worry you, not console you.


No, it worry me more that some idiots don't even know how Google trend work before commenting on it..


----------



## FaujHistorian

Reviewer21 said:


> It's *Bharatiya *



OK. I stand corrected. 

You all should use this term more often and rest of us will know how to say it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geek

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> and how much population has access to internet?
> 
> 7%?


LOL that's my point 
Even with that much less Internet users, Pakistan top in the list of **** searches and specially about Gay and Rape sex...



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> No, it worry me more that some idiots don't even know how Google trend work before commenting on it..


OK Genius then you tell me about how Google Trand work? How Google Search queries work? And how they count which country is searching most about Porns?


----------



## Reviewer21

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Idiot it was typing mistake. I forgot to separate two sentence with space. I normally edit my post after posting it . I hate it when people try to be a smart a ss and comment on English of others as if they have done Phd in English literature.


Well then you should check first and then post cause it's a name of a country and I've seen many who don't even bother to correct it and neither did you until I said. And Why is it that I don't see any Pakistani mistype their country name?


----------



## janon

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> No, it worry me more that some idiots don't even know how Google trend work before commenting on it..



Then explain to me how google trend is not a useful tool. Are you suggesting that the people who don't have internet access are less interested in donkey porno and camel rape than the ones who do have internet access? If so, how did you arrive at such a determination? And if not, the default assumption is that whatever the people with internet access are interested in WRT porno is also a shared interest of people who live in the same society, but do not have internet access. Which then brings up the awkward question - if the country where only 7% have internet access still tops the world in searches for bestiality and abhorrent sexual fetishes, then what would the case be if everybody had internet access?

I am not judgemental - people are free to watch whatever pornography or other titillations they want, and that is their own personal affair. But a country where so many people are interested in such exotic material should not be lamenting about Indian culture destroying them. That's hypocrisy.

Not to mention the fact that most well off Pakistanis live in Europe and the US, where the culture is much more permissive than India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

JAT BALWAN said:


> 900 choohe kha ke billi haj ko chali...
> 
> dont know about soft **** but in surfing hard **** Pakistanis are champion last I heard from internet companies... that too animals... lol.. culture...lol ..



They may have searched for Pornn involving animals but your countrymen go one step further, they actually go and marry an animal, I think it was the dog not long ago.


----------



## gau8av




----------



## suresh1773

American Pakistani said:


> There should be blanket ban on every Indian channel in Pakistan.
> 
> Whereas Indian movies should be allowed but heavily taxed.



Why Indian movies should not be banned & only Indian channels

Of recently Zee has airing Pakistani serials,should we do the same


----------



## suresh1773

ghilzai said:


> Go ahead, well try to make them in to your language first Sanskrit I believe it's called but I guess not as good as the language of the masters.



first of all my message was not meant for You. Is something wrong with u.

your own country men American Pakistani writes the following
There should be blanket ban on every Indian channel in Pakistan.
Whereas Indian movies should be allowed but heavily taxed.

suresh1773 said: ↑
Why Indian movies should not be banned & only Indian channels
Of recently Zee has airing Pakistani serials,should we do the same


----------



## ghilzai

suresh1773 said:


> first of all my message was not meant for You. Is something wrong with u.
> 
> your own country men American Pakistani writes the following
> There should be blanket ban on every Indian channel in Pakistan.
> Whereas Indian movies should be allowed but heavily taxed.
> 
> suresh1773 said: ↑
> Why Indian movies should not be banned & only Indian channels
> Of recently Zee has airing Pakistani serials,should we do the same



So tell me why don't you guys make movies in Sanskrit your sacred lingo and why do you use mostly people who are not native Indians who are the majority?.

Why are Indians worried about what Pakistanis search on net when they have ancient culture Where sexual intercourse was carried out with animals, even now you have Hindu girls marrying dogs, so is the kettle calling the pot black?.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

janon said:


> Then explain to me how google trend is not a useful tool. Are you suggesting that the people who don't have internet access are less interested in donkey porno and camel rape than the ones who do have internet access? If so, how did you arrive at such a determination? And if not, the default assumption is that whatever the people with internet access are interested in WRT porno is also a shared interest of people who live in the same society, but do not have internet access. Which then brings up the awkward question - if the country where only 7% have internet access still tops the world in searches for bestiality and abhorrent sexual fetishes, then what would the case be if everybody had internet access?
> 
> I am not judgemental - people are free to watch whatever pornography or other titillations they want, and that is their own personal affair. But a country where so many people are interested in such exotic material should not be lamenting about Indian culture destroying them. That's hypocrisy.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that most well off Pakistanis live in Europe and the US, where the culture is much more permissive than India.


You honestly believe that Google trend data is absolute. You explain to me how Pakistan got at the top with charts and statistics and then i will tell you how you can get your desire result just by twisting the wording of search results. You are behaving like kid here. Those are newbie and computer illiterate who use the search box instead of their browser's address bar to navigate from where they are to where they want to go. There are 8 million internet users in Pakistan out of a population of 175 million. So if someone alleges that Pakistan ranks top in sex searches then first of all the 8 million users are assumed to be **** addicts and next the entire nation is assumed to be **** addict. If you replace word P O R N with S E X then you will get totally different results and ranking . If you have read these stupid topics of Google trends on PDF then you would come to know that Pakistan is also no 1 in searching Hollywood movie which seem far from reality. Would you also believe Pakistan is not 1 in searching Hollywood movie? look here

Google Trends


You will see India is at top in searching rape or rape videos

Google Trends

Can i base my opinion on this Google trend that most indian like to search "rape " and "rape videos"?


You can also look at different topic about Google trends which already been debunked on PDF

Google data about Pak ranking in **** sites false: ISPAK

next time bring something constructive to defend your arguments instead of brining this lame claim of Google trend again and again

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## ssethii

illusion8 said:


> @ the holier than thou bull crap.
> 
> Google trends on p@rn searches in pakistan has something different to say altogether.


Yes because we don't want to show our frustration publically raping innocent women.


----------



## janon

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> You honestly believe that Google trend data is absolute. You explain to me how Pakistan got at the top with charts and statistics and then i will tell you how you can get your desire result just by twisting the wording of search results. You are behaving like kid here. Those are newbie and computer illiterate who use the search box instead of their browser's address bar to navigate from where they are to where they want to go. There are 8 million internet users in Pakistan out of a population of 175 million. So if someone alleges that Pakistan ranks top in sex searches then first of all the 8 million users are assumed to be **** addicts and next the entire nation is assumed to be **** addict. If you replace word P O R N with S E X then you will get totally different results and ranking . If you have read these stupid topics of Google trends on PDF then you would come to know that Pakistan is also no 1 in searching Hollywood movie which seem far from reality. Would you also believe Pakistan is not 1 in searching Hollywood movie? look here
> 
> Google Trends
> 
> 
> You will see India is at top in searching rape or rape videos
> 
> Google Trends
> 
> Can i base my opinion on this Google trend that most indian like to search "rape " and "rape videos"?
> 
> 
> You can also look at different topic about Google trends which already been debunked on PDF
> 
> Google data about Pak ranking in **** sites false: ISPAK
> 
> next time bring something constructive to defend your arguments instead of brining this lame claim of Google trend again and again




You really ought to attend your statistics courses again. There are so many faulty interpretations you have done. I'll pick out a few.

(Before I do that, let me reiterate that I have no problems with anybody watching the pornography of their choice. If that makes them happy, good for them. I'm only protesting the hypocrisy of Pakistanis who claim that "Indian culture" is destroying them.)




Proudpakistaniguy said:


> You honestly believe that Google trend data is absolute


I'm not sure what you mean by "absolute". Those trends are a good indicator of that regions interests, that's widely accepted. And that's the reason for the existence of such trend analysing software.




Proudpakistaniguy said:


> You explain to me how Pakistan got at the top with charts and statistics



HOW is not something that can be answered by charts or statistics. Whether Pakistanis search a lot for such things as compared to others, is something that can be answered statistically, and that's precisely what google trends does. "HOW" or "Why" is left to us to figure out, and my guess is that a lot of Pakistanis are interested in such stuff. If you have a better explanation...




Proudpakistaniguy said:


> There are 8 million internet users in Pakistan out of a population of 175 million. So if someone alleges that Pakistan ranks top in sex searches then first of all the 8 million users are assumed to be **** addicts and next the entire nation is assumed to be **** addict.



"Addict" is not a word that I used. Watching pronography is usually not an addiction for most people, although it can be for a few. Those statistics just tell us that Pakistanis, like all other human beings, are interested in sex and sexuality. Which is why it is hypocritical of some Pakistanis to complain about Indian culture "poisoning" them. As if there is any normal, healthy human anywhere who isn't interested in sex.




Proudpakistaniguy said:


> next time bring something constructive to defend your arguments instead of brining this lame claim of Google trend again and again



I didn't bring in any arguments on this thread. My first post on this thread, to which you responded, was merely making the point that the fact that only a small percentage of Pakistan's population uses the internet defeats your argument, rather than supporting it.


----------



## danger007

waheed gul said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=852468568115694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پاکستان کو بھارت کے بیہودہ کلچر سے پاک رکھنے میں، پاکستانی میڈیا انڈسٹری کو بچانے میں، پاکستان کو بھارت کی غلامی سے بچانے میں، سوشل میڈیا کا ساتھ دیں!


yes jihad culture nuke culture plenty wives culture harassing wife culture is more good for pakistan. .



Leader said:


> soft pornn is indian culture? India itself should be saved from it..


Google about what Pakistani searched ...


----------



## takeiteasy

Well, Indian culture is essentially not monolithic in nature. YOU people conclude the Punjabi-Delhi-UP culture as India while, it is clearly not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

I can not watch more than 10 minutes of an Indian movie. The exception is the comedy genre, because it is INTENTIONALLY funny.

Seriously, as far as I have seen the action sequences, story line, and dialogue, it is mostly based on fantasy and not reality.

I have seen many Indian movies on TV after Amritsar started broadcasting them in late 70s (?). Those movies made in 50s and 60s were much better than the crap on show today. Fantasy has always been an important ingredient of Indian movies, but with today's cinematic techniques, it has become an over-riding feature. Yuk!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reality90

ghilzai said:


> So tell me why don't you guys make movies in Sanskrit your sacred lingo and why do you use mostly people who are not native Indians who are the majority?.
> 
> Why are Indians worried about what Pakistanis search on net when they have ancient culture Where sexual intercourse was carried out with animals, even now you have Hindu girls marrying dogs, so is the kettle calling the pot black?.


Betaji, we Indians gifted you people Indian culture when we conquered you during the Maurayan Empire.





Unfortunately you people got raped by Arabs so now you have Muslim/Arab foreign culture. Essentially you are now following Arab culture


----------



## Reality90

ghilzai said:


> They may have searched for Pornn involving animals but your countrymen go one step further, they actually go and marry an animal, I think it was the dog not long ago.


This is coming from a guy who's ethnicity dominate the Taliban and we all know how fond of goats they are...


----------



## Dem!god

here is something...plz do read....


What do young Pakistanis think of Indians? - Quora


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

janon said:


> You really ought to attend your statistics courses again. There are so many faulty interpretations you have done. I'll pick out a few.
> 
> (Before I do that, let me reiterate that I have no problems with anybody watching the pornography of their choice. If that makes them happy, good for them. I'm only protesting the hypocrisy of Pakistanis who claim that "Indian culture" is destroying them.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "absolute". Those trends are a good indicator of that regions interests, that's widely accepted. And that's the reason for the existence of such trend analysing software.
> 
> 
> HOW is not something that can be answered by charts or statistics. Whether Pakistanis search a lot for such things as compared to others, is something that can be answered statistically, and that's precisely what google trends does. "HOW" or "Why" is left to us to figure out, and my guess is that a lot of Pakistanis are interested in such stuff. If you have a better explanation...
> 
> 
> "Addict" is not a word that I used. Watching pronography is usually not an addiction for most people, although it can be for a few. Those statistics just tell us that Pakistanis, like all other human beings, are interested in sex and sexuality. Which is why it is hypocritical of some Pakistanis to complain about Indian culture "poisoning" them. As if there is any normal, healthy human anywhere who isn't interested in sex.
> 
> 
> I didn't bring in any arguments on this thread. My first post on this thread, to which you responded, was merely making the point that the fact that only a small percentage of Pakistan's population uses the internet defeats your argument, rather than supporting it.


My point was that its stupid to make a news or topics out of these trend which can be deceptive. Its insane to believe that Pakistani are no 1 in searching Hollywood movie because Google trend say so lol We have something called common sense or logic and we should use it . You also need to understand that only occasional user use Google searches because they dont know the web address of **** sites to visit them directly . Those who watch **** sites daily dont go and type it in Google search engines to visit the sites which they have memorised already


Top 4 location in searching word sex

1) Sri Lnaka 2) India 3) Ethopia 4)Bangldesh 5) Pakistan

Google Trends


again let me replace word sex with P O R N and here are results which are different than the above when its actually same stuffs and that's how Google trend work

Google Trends

Again let leave all this discussion aside which is irrelevant to topic. No one answer my questions in previous posts

Is Bollywood represent Indian culture? . If we consider Bollywood as representation of indian culture than sunny Leone will be the most cultural girl i ever met lol


----------



## FaujHistorian

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> My point was that its stupid to make a news or topics out of these trend which can be deceptive. Its insane to believe that Pakistani are no 1 in searching Hollywood movie because Google trend say so lol We have something called common sense or logic and we should use it . You also need to understand that only occasional user use Google searches because they dont know the web address of **** sites to visit them directly . Those who watch **** sites daily dont go and type it in Google search engines to visit the sites which they have memorised already
> 
> 
> Top 4 location in searching word sex
> 
> 1) Sri Lnaka 2) India 3) Ethopia 4)Bangldesh 5) Pakistan
> 
> Google Trends
> 
> 
> again let me replace word sex with P O R N and here are results which are different than the above when its actually same stuffs and that's how Google trend work
> 
> Google Trends
> 
> Again let leave all this discussion aside which is irrelevant to topic. No one answer my questions in previous posts
> 
> Is Bollywood represent Indian culture? . If we consider Bollywood as representation of indian culture than sunny Leone will be the most cultural girl i ever met lol



Very good research on an interesting topic. I had no idea. 

But your avatar pic doesn't match with the topic of s e x and p o r n


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

FaujHistorian said:


> Very good research on an interesting topic. I had no idea.
> 
> But your avatar pic *doesn't match* with the topic of s e x and p o r n



and why you are matching it ? 

and when did pic started defining what can or cannot be discussed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Indischer said:


> Wrong again. China's modern name comes from Indian sources written in Sanskrit.
> 
> We call ourselves Bharateeyas in Hindi and other regional languages. India/Indian is for the benefit of your consumption. Besides, do I need to remind you that a part of Indus still flows through India?
> 
> Lastly, who advised your Nation builders to go for a name like Pakistan? If they considered themselves people of the Indus and hence Indian, they should have strived to keep that name. Don't come now and throw an idiotic tantrum over something which you folks had no interest in retaining in the first place.





Kloitra said:


> Not at all, both China and Japan (names) are derived from foreign language, China being derived from Sanskrit - Chin. Most countries with long historical presence would have different names in different languages, derived from their long interaction with different cultures.
> Also, you might be surprised to know that in last century Indus river was part of "India" and even now there is a part of the river which flows through India!



Why the IQ level of you all has hit lowest of all time? Even "Indus" came from different language but it was given to the river that flows in Pakistan. Now sorry for my ignorance but kindly guide me what is the thing in India that the word "China" or "Cina" is referred to? I would love to learn...and I' am serious.


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

FaujHistorian said:


> Childish thread.
> 
> 
> *in this day and age, cultures flow across borders and no one can stop them. *
> 
> 
> Pakistanis should mind their own house instead of blaming India.
> 
> 
> Indians too are worried about raising their next generation with as little negative impact from bollywood as possible.
> 
> Heck they are now watching "Pakistani only" drama channel and PAYING for it.
> 
> 
> So quit these rants about culture this and culture that please.
> 
> Mind your own pants and shalwar Qameez.
> 
> Thank you



It does not happen anywhere except in pakistan. If you go to europe you will notice that they stick to their culture and don't absorb any foreign culture. This leftist notion is only prevalent in pakistan where leftists are hell bound to destroy anything left as pakistani culture.


----------



## American Pakistani

illusion8 said:


> @Indischer, @Kloitra, that's too much for our american pakistani to digest.



Do you have anything better to do than trolling on PDF?


----------



## FaujHistorian

Psycho Pakistani said:


> It does not happen anywhere except in pakistan. If you go to europe you will notice that they stick to their culture and don't absorb any foreign culture. This leftist notion is only prevalent in pakistan where leftists are hell bound to destroy anything left as pakistani culture.



Just see how chinese culture changed in the last 15 years. 

so has culture in pretty much all over the world. 

you just need to dig deeper bro. Just tiny bit deeper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Geek said:


> A Country which tops in searching Camel Sex, Gay Sex and Rape Videos on Internat calling Indian Culture vulgar



If I wanna fall to your level I can say,



> A country that have culture of marrying with donkeys, dogs, snakes, animals, women having more than one husband, r@p3 epidemic is out of control, etc etc...obviously Pakistan does not need those Bollywood lungi culture in Pakistan.
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Donkey wedding staged to bring rain
> 
> Man in India marries dog as atonement - World news - Weird news - Animal weirdness | NBC News
> 
> Man in India Marries Dog to Atone for Stoning to Death Mating Canines | Fox News
> 
> Woman Marries Snake | Harper's Magazine
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/17/world/asia/17polyandry.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Girl weds dog to break 'evil spell'
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/07/04/can-us-help-india-rape-epidemic/



But instead I would, with all due respects, request @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Chak Bamu @Oscar @Jungibaaz @Manticore @mods to kindly shut the trolls in their cages.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/3004930.stm


----------



## Indischer

American Pakistani said:


> Why the IQ level of you all has hit lowest of all time? Even "Indus" came from different language but it was given to the river that flows in Pakistan. Now sorry for my ignorance but kindly guide me what is the thing in India that the word "China" or "Cina" is referred to? I would love to learn...and I' am serious.



What IQ level? You're the one with comprehension troubles. Who asked Pakistan to abandon it's claim on the word India? If you're Indians and we aren't, why don't you guys change your name to Islamic Republic of India and call yourselves Indians? And challenge the name in the International Court of Justice? But you know what, Pakistan will do nothing of the sort. Pakistan isn't India, isn't it?

The Complete History Of China - Wiki Nerds - Google Books

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## notsuperstitious

Aeronaut said:


> India doesn't have a culture. Its a cocktail of imported pervetness from the west, mixed with the local one.
> 
> Indian media should be banned permanently. Period



@WebMaster replace india with pakistan and west with arabia and the perverted pakistani mods will issue a warning no? Calling indian culture perverted is just a third class flamebait. Aeronaut was better as a normal poster posting illuminati threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

Indischer said:


> What IQ level? You're the one with comprehension troubles. Who asked Pakistan to abandon it's claim on the word India? If you're Indians and we aren't, why don't you guys change your name to Islamic Republic of India and call yourselves Indians? And challenge the name in the International Court of Justice? But you know what, Pakistan will do nothing of the sort. Pakistan isn't India, isn't it?
> 
> The Complete History Of China - Wiki Nerds - Google Books



I don't have time to read that whole giant thing...kindly point out the topic, page, line & para where it says that the name "China" or "Cina" was derived from something that is in India.

And you are no one to tell us that what name should Pakistan have. We are only telling you the fact that you people are ashamed of using your indigenous name Bharat & instead use the name that is derived from something that is in foreign land. Pakistan is happy with it's indigenous name i.e Pakistan.



Aeronaut said:


> India doesn't have a culture. Its a cocktail of imported pervetness from the west, mixed with the local one.
> 
> Indian media should be banned permanently. Period



Agreed 200%.


----------



## Indischer

American Pakistani said:


> I don't have time to read that whole giant thing...kindly point out the topic, page, line & para where it says that the name "China" or "Cina" was derived from something that is in India.
> 
> And you are no one to tell us that what name should Pakistan have. We are only telling you the fact that you people are ashamed of using your indigenous name Bharat & instead use the name that is derived from something that is in foreign land. Pakistan is happy with it's indigenous name i.e Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed 200%.



I'm not here to feed info to you whenever you seek. I've given you the source, go through it if you can/must.

If you're retarded enough not to understand repeated explanations that Indus still flows in India and that Indians use the term Bharateeya to refer to one another in local languages, it's not our problem. Stay cooped up in your idiocy for all I care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

jarves said:


> Indeed,its so sad that we cant match standards of superior Arab culture


you guys destroyed your own culture trying to more like the west.
indian and pakistani culture was pretty much the same till you guys went full retard and decided to promote western culture instead the desi culture.


----------



## halupridol

qamar1990 said:


> you guys destroyed your own culture trying to more like the west.
> indian and pakistani culture was pretty much the same till you guys went full retard and decided to promote western culture instead the desi culture.


i beg to differ,,,similar only with north Indian culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

halupridol said:


> i beg to differ,,,similar only with north Indian culture


whats the big difference between north indian/pakistani culture vs south?


----------



## Multani

qamar1990 said:


> you guys destroyed your own culture trying to more like the west.
> indian and pakistani culture was pretty much the same till you guys went full retard and decided to promote western culture instead the desi culture.



Brother, Pakistani culture is different to indian culture. We have Baloch, Pakhtun, and unique Punjabi and Sindhi cultures



halupridol said:


> i beg to differ,,,similar only with north Indian culture



not even similar with north indian culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Indischer said:


> I'm not here to feed info to you whenever you seek. I've given you the source, go through it if you can/must.
> 
> If you're retarded enough not to understand repeated explanations that Indus still flows in India and that Indians use the term Bharateeya to refer to one another in local languages, it's not our problem. Stay cooped up in your idiocy for all I care.



I read the whole thing just now but I didn't found a single place which verifies your claims. I failed to find anywhere in that whole article that says that the word "China" or "Cina" is derived from something that is located in India. Are you sure you read it correct?

Indus flows 93% in Pakistan, 5% in IOK/Maqbooza Kashmir & 3% in China. None part of Indus flows in India. Also by your stupid logic Indus even flows in China, So?


----------



## halupridol

qamar1990 said:


> whats the big difference between north indian/pakistani culture vs south?


well,,, about down south @Indischer can explain,,,,,,


----------



## qamar1990

Multani said:


> Brother, Pakistani culture is different to indian culture. We have Baloch, Pakhtun, and unique Punjabi and Sindhi cultures
> 
> 
> 
> not even similar with north indian culture


punjabi culture is same as north indian culture i believe. just that we are muslims and they are hindus and sikhs



halupridol said:


> well,,, about down south @Indischer can explain,,,,,,


your punjabi?


----------



## Indischer

American Pakistani said:


> I read the whole thing just now but I didn't found a single place which verifies your claims. I failed to find anywhere in that whole article that says that the word "China" or "Cina" is derived from something that is located in India. Are you sure you read it correct?
> 
> Indus flows 93% in Pakistan, 5% in IOK/Maqbooza Kashmir & 3% in China. None part of Indus flows in India. Also by your stupid logic Indus even flows in China, So?



Shows how well you can read and comprehend things. 

What about it? That maqbooza Kashmir is in India, if you're still not aware. Besides, we don't care what a stupid Pakistani thinks about our name. The entire continent of the Americas is named after a European guy. Who cares? NOBODY. Our land is called by the first big river that flowed over it. Who cares? NOBODY(except you, of course).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

qamar1990 said:


> your punjabi?


no....assamese(axomiya)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

halupridol said:


> no....assamese(axomiya)


your not north?


----------



## Koovie

Ok that was hilarious


----------



## Indischer

halupridol said:


> well,,, about down south @Indischer can explain,,,,,,



Well, lots of differences in culture....but they're kinda subtle and gradual as one moves from North to South. Customs, castes, languages all change perceptibly very 80-100 kms.


----------



## halupridol

qamar1990 said:


> your not north?


nope...
i'm from northeast India.


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

FaujHistorian said:


> Just see how chinese culture changed in the last 15 years.
> 
> so has culture in pretty much all over the world.
> 
> you just need to dig deeper bro. Just tiny bit deeper.



I don't see any change what you are talking about, chinese seem to practice the same culture as they had practiced for centuries. Chinese follow their own culture even when they are in foreign countries, they don't even mix with foreigners (talking about chinese students) pretty inward looking people. I told you that in pakistan somehow there is a leftist fever going on these days which talks about acculturation of pakistan through fake notions of global culture which I never observed when I lived in europe just few years ago, everyone sticks to his culture and proudly so. Interestingly in europe there is anti-leftist wave that is going on these days in reaction to the brainwashing of leftist notions like cultures are not important we should give up our cultures etc. I think a backlash against this current leftist fever in pakistan is also bound to happen, just a matter of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Indischer said:


> Shows how well you can read and comprehend things.



Either prove your claim otherwise SU & GTFO.



Indischer said:


> What about it? That maqbooza Kashmir is in India, if you're still not aware.



No IOK/Maqbooza Kashmir is occupied territory whose fate has yet to be determined.



Indischer said:


> The entire continent of the Americas is named after a European guy. Who cares? NOBODY.



99.9% people living in America are also not indigenous people. You cannot give the example of America. People living in Asian countries are indigenous.



Indischer said:


> Our land is called by the first big river that flowed over it. Who cares? NOBODY(except you, of course).



Indus never flowed over your land. Even IVC maps prove that this land was a separate land & not part of India(Bharat). Yes Ganga & Brahmaputra flows there so it should be Gangia or Brahmaputria...No?


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

qamar1990 said:


> *punjabi culture is same as north indian culture* i believe. just that we are muslims and they are hindus and sikhs
> 
> 
> your punjabi?



The current generation of pakistani punjabis 1-25 years old are NOT following any kind of "punjabi" culture in pakistan, I think people living outside of pakistan think that pakistani punjabi society is kind of static which is utterly wrong. My generation who grew up in 80s did follow a little bit of "punjabi" culture (specific punjabi children sports) but it is not the case with children who have grown up in 90s and 00s , they follow NO culture what so ever , they live just like anybody living perhaps in karachi or other urban centres of pakistan. The modern young pakistani punjabi does not really have anything called "north" indian culture in pakistan, it is gone for ever.


----------



## Indischer

American Pakistani said:


> Either prove your claim otherwise SU & GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> No IOK/Maqbooza Kashmir is occupied territory whose fate has yet to be determined.
> 
> 
> 
> 99.9% people living in America are also not indigenous people. You cannot give the example of America. People living in Asian countries are indigenous.
> 
> 
> 
> Indus never flowed over your land. Even IVC maps prove that this land was a separate land & not part of India(Bharat). Yes Ganga & Brahmaputra flows there so it should be Gangia or Brahmaputria...No?



Either learn to read the material referred to you or STFU. Maqbooza Kashmir's fate has long been determined. It's part of India since 1948. And who're you to say which examples I can give or not give? Your own country is nowhere on any map till 1947. I can show you plenty of maps where India is depicted as inclusive of Indus. Learn to comprehend history for what it is, not what you wished it was.

As I said, try convincing the World to start using Gangia or Brahmaputria instead of India. Or at the very least, try renaming your own land as India. We have no problems with our name. Only you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

Aeronaut said:


> India doesn't have a culture. Its a cocktail of imported pervetness from the west, mixed with the local one.
> 
> Indian media should be banned permanently. Period


And what's the "local one"? Indian? No, you said there is no such thing as Indian culture. Martian, maybe?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## janon

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> ...
> Again let leave all this discussion aside which is irrelevant to topic. No one answer my questions in previous posts
> 
> Is Bollywood represent Indian culture? . If we consider Bollywood as representation of indian culture than sunny Leone will be the most cultural girl i ever met lol



No, Bollywood doesn't represent "Indian culture". In the first place, there is no single "Indian culture" - India is a very vast and diverse country, with many cultures in it. Those are the two reasons that it was stupid of the OP to start a thread begging to be saved from "Indian culture", whatever that means.

Bollywood represents a common Indian as much as John Rambo represents a common American, or James Bond represents a common Britisher.

India has many, many cultures, most of them having begun before recorded history, but constantly evolving. As our first Prime Minister put it, the "ancient, the eternal, the ever new".

There are hundreds, if not thousands of different cultures and traditions and lifestyles and heritages in India. It is perhaps the most diverse country in that respect. 'Anekta mein ekta' - Unity in diversity. That's our motto.

Bollywood doesn't represent any one of those thousands of cultures we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

Indischer said:


> Either learn to read the material referred to you or STFU.



Either back your claim with proper proof where it verifies your nonsense bharat verma clown claims otherwise STFU & GL.



Indischer said:


> Maqbooza Kashmir's fate has long been determined. It's part of India since 1948.



Where did you learn that from? Indian Army schools? or bharat verma schools?



Indischer said:


> And who're you to say which examples I can give or not give? Your own country is nowhere on any map till 1947.



Because you are giving wrong examples. Can you compare your GPA with an abnormal person's GPA?...No, rite? Same is the case here. Even your country was not on the map till 1947...



Indischer said:


> I can show you plenty of maps where India is depicted as inclusive of Indus. Learn to comprehend history for what it is, not what you wished it was.



I can show you several centuries old maps that points out that your country was never part of our country. If for few centuries it was merged into one it does not mean that it was like that historically. You need to learn proper history not what your clown bharat verma or that hindutva extremist swami teach you 25/8.



Indischer said:


> As I said, try convincing the World to start using Gangia or Brahmaputria instead of India. Or at the very least, try renaming your own land as India. We have no problems with our name. Only you do.



Why would I convince anyone? You people love foreigners so you name it after Sind or after Germany...for all we care. And why would Pakistan change it's name...Pakistanis seems happy with that name...


----------



## qamar1990

Psycho Pakistani said:


> The current generation of pakistani punjabis 1-25 years old are NOT following any kind of "punjabi" culture in pakistan, I think people living outside of pakistan think that pakistani punjabi society is kind of static which is utterly wrong. My generation who grew up in 80s did follow a little bit of "punjabi" culture (specific punjabi children sports) but it is not the case with children who have grown up in 90s and 00s , they follow NO culture what so ever , they live just like anybody living perhaps in karachi or other urban centres of pakistan. The modern young pakistani punjabi does not really have anything called "north" indian culture in pakistan, it is gone for ever.


I'm from a village in a punjab and punjabi culture is very well alive and active there.
the cities obviously can't follow punjabi culture because punjabi culture is rural.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

American Pakistani said:


> Either back your claim with proper proof where it verifies your nonsense bharat verma clown claims otherwise STFU & GL.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you learn that from? Indian Army schools? or bharat verma schools?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are giving wrong examples. Can you compare your GPA with an abnormal person's GPA?...No, rite? Same is the case here. Even your country was not on the map till 1947...
> 
> 
> 
> I can show you several centuries old maps that points out that your country was never part of our country. If for few centuries it was merged into one it does not mean that it was like that historically. You need to learn proper history not what your clown bharat verma or that hindutva extremist swami teach you 25/8.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I convince anyone? You people love foreigners so you name it after Sind or after Germany...for all we care. And why would Pakistan change it's name...Pakistanis seems happy with that name...



Looks like you've followed Bharat Verma more than any Indian. I have no knowledge about his claims, whatever they are. But seriously dude, you need to, like, start learning how to read. 

Show me the various maps where Pakistan is even mentioned before 1947. Perhaps then we can start debating further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Indischer said:


> Looks like you've followed Bharat Verma more than any Indian. I have no knowledge about his claims, whatever they are. But seriously dude, you need to, like, start learning how to read.



Well yes I love entertainment & verma clown never fails to entertain us. And no it is you who need proper history lesson.



Indischer said:


> Show me the various maps where Pakistan is even mentioned before 1947. Perhaps then we can start debating further.



Although the name Pakistan was not there but the land in similar shape with a different name was there. Search for it online.


----------



## Indischer

American Pakistani said:


> Well yes I love entertainment & verma clown never fails to entertain us. And no it is you who need proper history lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> Although the name Pakistan was not there but the land in similar shape with a different name was there. Search for it online.



I provided you a source when you asked for it. Time to prove that you too can google out a source to support your claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

qamar1990 said:


> I'm from a village in a punjab and punjabi culture is very well alive and active there.
> the cities obviously can't follow punjabi culture because punjabi culture is rural.



Describe some punjabi "culture" that is followed in your village and I will give my comment on "punjabiness" of any aspect of that culture, so tell me which particular thing a teenager in your village is doing that you will call "punjabi" or "north indian".


----------



## FaujHistorian

Psycho Pakistani said:


> I don't see any change what you are talking about, chinese seem to practice the same culture as they had practiced for centuries. Chinese follow their own culture even when they are in foreign countries, they don't even mix with foreigners (talking about chinese students) pretty inward looking people. I told you that in pakistan somehow there is a leftist fever going on these days which talks about acculturation of pakistan through fake notions of global culture which I never observed when I lived in europe just few years ago, everyone sticks to his culture and proudly so. Interestingly in europe there is anti-leftist wave that is going on these days in reaction to the brainwashing of leftist notions like cultures are not important we should give up our cultures etc. I think a backlash against this current leftist fever in pakistan is also bound to happen, just a matter of time.



bro did you ever visit China in the early 90s and now?

Just curious.



Indischer said:


> Looks like you've followed Bharat Verma more than any Indian. I have no knowledge about his claims, whatever they are. But seriously dude, you need to, like, start learning how to read.
> 
> Show me the various maps where Pakistan is even mentioned before 1947. Perhaps then we can start debating further.



maps and borders are mostly the aftermath of 1947.

There are 200 odd members of UN. 

if you start asking the same question, for most of them, you will be surprised. 

Even Bharat has a "Born on Date" of Aug 15, 1947 full 1 day after Pakistan's born on date of Aug 14,1947. 


So if you want to be faithful to the maps and documents (I hope you do)

modern day Bharat is younger than Pakistan. 

Still this is a discussion to be had on cup of chai and some nice biscuits. Us Indians and Pakistanis need to learn how to carry out good jabbing. 

We try to kill each other when a little tickle is good enough to make other one laugh. 

So breath and laugh. This life is too short to get into endless circular arguments. Stick to thread and see what I have already stated. 


Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Psycho Pakistani said:


> Describe some punjabi "culture" that is followed in your village and I will give my comment on "punjabiness" of any aspect of that culture, so tell me which particular thing a teenager in your village is doing that you will call "punjabi" or "north indian".



well all those punjabi games and stories are still told in our villages.
- our outfits are punjabi
- we are farmers and army men
- we have different baraderis
- punjabi food - we still make rotis on our own tandooris 
- we have our own wheat ect

- we follow punjabi customs and traditions basically
- have punjabi weddings
i mean what else is there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

FaujHistorian said:


> bro did you ever visit China in the early 90s and now?
> 
> Just curious.



I have interacted with dozens of chinese people on daily basis in europe and got a good idea of chinese culture and how it is different than others, same with people of many nationalities and ethnicities , I don't need to visit as a tourist and then get back with false notions because one needs to go deeper than superficial out look of the things.



qamar1990 said:


> well all those punjabi games and stories are still told in our villages.
> - our outfits are punjabi
> - we are farmers and army men
> - we have different baraderis
> - punjabi food - we still make rotis on our own tandooris
> - we have our own wheat ect
> 
> - we follow punjabi customs and traditions basically
> - have punjabi weddings
> i mean what else is there?



- I think you are from kharian, they wear shalwar kameez so nothing "punjabi" speciality about it, it is worn all over pakistan

-punjabis are not the only people who are farmers or army men, almost all the cultures in the pakistan have farmers and many also have army men, so nothing "punjabi" about it

- Every province in pakistan has different tribes/biradaries living there, so again nothing special "punjabi" about it

-Most of the rural people all over pakistan make roti in tandoor too, the shape might be a little bit different even within punjab and offcoure some other areas of pakistan especially sindh and kpk, Wheat is also grown in other provinces of pakistan so nothing "punjabi" about wheat

Which punjabi customs and traditions that you follow but others don't , that is what I am interested in. So far you have not been able to come up even with single aspect from your village that I can called specifically punjab.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Psycho Pakistani said:


> I have interacted with dozens of chinese people on daily basis in europe and got a good idea of chinese culture and how it is different than others, same with people of many nationalities and ethnicities , I don't need to visit as a tourist and then get back with false notions because one needs to go deeper than superficial out look of the things.



you can't understand Pakistani culture by visiting Luton's grocery stores. just a tiny snapshot from even a tinier pinhole. 

you can't understand Eastern Punjab culture by visiting Sikhs in Brampton ontario. just a tiny snapshot from even a tinier pinhole. 

Similarly you can't find the changes in Chinese culture by visiting Chinese restaurant in London. 


In fact immigrants present their native culture that is decades old frozen snapshot of the real thing. 

I hope you understand. 

I sure hope you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

FaujHistorian said:


> bro did you ever visit China in the early 90s and now?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> maps and borders are mostly the aftermath of 1947.
> 
> There are 200 odd members of UN.
> 
> if you start asking the same question, for most of them, you will be surprised.
> 
> Even Bharat has a "Born on Date" of Aug 15, 1947 full 1 day after Pakistan's born on date of Aug 14,1947.
> 
> 
> So if you want to be faithful to the maps and documents (I hope you do)
> 
> modern day Bharat is younger than Pakistan.
> 
> Still this is a discussion to be had on cup of chai and some nice buscuits. Us Indians and Pakistanis need to learn how to carry out good jabbing.
> 
> We try to kill each other when a little tickle is good enough to make other one laugh.
> 
> So breath and laugh. This life is too short to get into endless circular arguments. Stick to thread and see what I have already stated.
> 
> 
> Peace



I don't have a problem with those who genuinely appreciate our shared histories. But I do have a problem with this one-sided notion of retrospectively trying to change history for the benefit of present realities. I wouldn't ever ask someone to show such maps unless they weren't indulging in such revisionism.

btw, you were gone for a long while. Wassup these days? Missed your inputs on many issues in the meantime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

qamar1990 said:


> well all those punjabi games and stories are still told in our villages.
> - our outfits are punjabi
> - we are farmers and army men
> - we have different baraderis
> - punjabi food - we still make rotis on our own tandooris
> - we have our own wheat ect
> 
> - we follow punjabi customs and traditions basically
> - have punjabi weddings
> i mean what else is there?



Let me check your punjabiness , what is the punjabi word for urdu word "Samdhi" , if the children of the two guys are married to each other then those two guys are called "Samdhi" in urdu but we in punjabi have a different word for this relation , tell me what is that punjabi word.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Indischer said:


> I don't have a problem with those who genuinely appreciate our shared histories. But I do have a problem with this one-sided notion of retrospectively trying to change history for the benefit of present realities. I wouldn't ever ask someone to show such maps unless they weren't indulging in such revisionism.
> 
> btw, you were gone for a long while. Wassup these days? Missed your inputs on many issues in the meantime.



Thank you. 

Where I had gone. This was aptly put by my lady (using Bollywood song and hence Indian culture invasion damn it)

teri do takyan dee nokri
Mera lakhon ka saawan jai ray.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

FaujHistorian said:


> you can't understand Pakistani culture by visiting Luton's grocery stores. just a tiny snapshot from even a tinier pinhole.
> 
> you can't understand Eastern Punjab culture by visiting Sikhs in Brampton ontario. just a tiny snapshot from even a tinier pinhole.
> 
> Similarly you can't find the changes in Chinese culture by visiting Chinese restaurant in London.
> 
> 
> In fact immigrants present their native culture that is decades old frozen snapshot of the real thing.
> 
> I hope you understand.
> 
> I sure hope you do.



I did not visit an grocery store , I lived together with many chinese students in dormitory of university, many class mates were Chinese too. And I am talking about fresh chinese students who directly came from china, they were not immigrant settlers.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Psycho Pakistani said:


> I did not visit an grocery store , I lived together with many chinese students in dormitory of university, many class mates were Chinese too. And I am talking about fresh chinese students who directly came from china, they were not immigrant settlers.



that too is a very very limited view. 

China is changing every year if not ever day. 

Their high school generation is way too different from those who graduated from college 4 years ago (and probably met you in college in a very limited way). There is also a difference when you see them from different regions of China
Also if they are from big city or small village. or something in between.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

FaujHistorian said:


> that too is a very very limited view.
> 
> China is changing every year if not ever day.
> 
> Their high school generation is way too different from those who graduated from college 4 years ago (and probably met you in college in a very limited way). There is also a difference when you see them from different regions of China
> Also if they are from big city or small village. or something in between.



All the chinese students I found extremely patriotic and nationalist about their country, they refused to listen any BS from europeans against their country or their communist system, they made it clear to everyone that they are not a kind of people who will get brain washed just because they were studying in a European country.


----------



## qamar1990

Peace[/quote]


Psycho Pakistani said:


> I have interacted with dozens of chinese people on daily basis in europe and got a good idea of chinese culture and how it is different than others, same with people of many nationalities and ethnicities , I don't need to visit as a tourist and then get back with false notions because one needs to go deeper than superficial out look of the things.
> 
> 
> 
> - I think you are from kharian, they wear shalwar kameez so nothing "punjabi" speciality about it, it is worn all over pakistan
> 
> -punjabis are not the only people who are farmers or army men, almost all the cultures in the pakistan have farmers and many also have army men, so nothing "punjabi" about it
> 
> - Every province in pakistan has different tribes/biradaries living there, so again nothing special "punjabi" about it
> 
> -Most of the rural people all over pakistan make roti in tandoor too, the shape might be a little bit different even within punjab and offcoure some other areas of pakistan especially sindh and kpk, Wheat is also grown in other provinces of pakistan so nothing "punjabi" about wheat
> 
> Which punjabi customs and traditions that you follow but others don't , that is what I am interested in. So far you have not been able to come up even with single aspect from your village that I can called specifically punjab.



well lets discuss punjabi here 
https://defence.pk/threads/punjabi-in-the-subcontinent-and-beyond….322398/


----------



## FaujHistorian

Psycho Pakistani said:


> All the chinese students I found extremely patriotic and nationalist about their country, they refused to listen any BS from europeans against their country or their communist system, they made it clear to everyone that they are not a kind of people who will get brain washed just because they were studying in a European country.



They were just fresh off the boat yaar. What do you expect. 

Ask them how many would return to china in the long run. 

The answer not many. 

look at their hands and feet and the direction they move, not just the tongue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

qamar1990 said:


> well lets discuss punjabi here
> https://defence.pk/threads/punjabi-in-the-subcontinent-and-beyond….322398/



I differentiate between pakistani punjabis and indian punjabis, I also differentiate many "types" of punjabi even within pakistani punjab, so this thread is not valueable for me as I don't see non-muslim punjabis as my "kins". This thread is going to be about leftist notions that we are all same thing, which is not my cup of tea. I am not much interested in this topic even but because you contested my arguments that modern pakistani punjabi young generation does not follow any cultural aspect that can be specifically called "punjabi" or atrociously "north indian" so I wanted to test your knowledge of "punjabi" culture as viewed in pakistan which you seem to be failing.

Anyhow the answer of my question was in central punjabi language (the real punjabi language) we called samdhi (urdu) as Kuram (punjabi) with hard r sound as r in "bird".


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

FaujHistorian said:


> They were just fresh off the boat yaar. What do you expect.
> 
> Ask them how many would return to china in the long run.
> 
> The answer not many.
> 
> look at their hands and feet and the direction they move, not just the tongue.



All of them returned to china, they don't regard europe or America higher than them. They say they just want to do work for their country because their country is still poor which I used to laugh at because I told them about development of china but they used to say that they still have large poor populations and areas in china and the day till whole china becomes prosperous they will not consider themselves as super power or a developed country.


----------



## mahesh.

@Psycho Pakistani 
Dont know which type of Chinese you met.But here in my university lot of Chinese behave just normal. Nver heard Jingoistic phrases. Try to get jobs in US, try to learn English, Dress in western manner. Chinese are most western than Sub-Continent people. Check for the highest grossing movies in China. More than half of them are Hollywood movies. 

Some things in people change by time for their comfort. (My Grand father used to wear Dhothi, My Father had pants, Now I am wearing jeans.)
Just for sake of preserving culture I dont need to go back to Dhothi to prove my cultures. 
But the core values still here remain same among Indians. We celebrate Dasara, Ramadan. Eat only with right hands, have arranged marriages(mostly) etc..,
No one can force some thing to be followed. People will do what they like, which ever they feel comfortable. 
Western people do not try hard to preserve any thing. I think they are more open to any thing good. Every American I met here tries to eat food from different countries and try to celebrate different cultures. That doesnt stop them from celebrating thanksgiving or Christmas. 

And as @Proudpakistaniguy said Bollywood doesnt solely represent Indian culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## acid rain

American Pakistani said:


> Although the name Pakistan was not there but the land in similar shape with a different name was there. Search for it online.



Your country is an artificial entity my friend.
something on the lines of the newly formed Islamic state with lands taken from syria and iraq.

They can very well name islamic state as pakistan - because the word pakistan has nothing to do with anything with the region or its history.

There were always afghans, persians, indians, chinese, baloch in this region - there were nothing called "the pakistanis".

borders, maps and rulers change, but an artificial entity called pakistan that took bits and pieces of land from others is just like the artificial entity now called Islamic state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShahidT

acid rain said:


> Your country is an artificial entity my friend.
> something on the lines of the newly formed Islamic state with lands taken from syria and iraq.
> 
> They can very well name islamic state as pakistan - because the word pakistan has nothing to do with anything with the region or its history.
> 
> There were always afghans, persians, indians, chinese, baloch in this region - there were nothing called "the pakistanis".
> 
> borders, maps and rulers change, but an artificial entity called pakistan that took bits and pieces of land from others is just like the artificial entity now called Islamic state.




ah another hindutwadi. the hundreds of ethnic groups of india lumped together by british are very natural then? what you all have in common .. oh i forget common love for squatting out in the open and stinky slum life. you've come on the wrong forum we have plenty of hindutwadi(read fly)-swatters here. kill yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MasterMariner

This is surely an evil committed in India or elsewhere and we can't stop it unless a resolve is there in the society to do so. The first thing we MUST understand is that it's an evil rather than entertainment. We should inculcate moral values in our children's mind including respect of women. I don't have to tell that modesty is close to our human nature untill we abandon it. The most indigestible measure would be segregation of the sexes wherever possible.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> Ancient India was rife with sexuality as is evident from the murals which adorn the walls of temples and the adjoining vaults and caves.


nothing wrong with it. its an ancient guide & research on human sexuality for better intimacy, reputed universities like oxford & McGill have done extensive research on the ancient art of Kama sutra , & it is highly recommended & valued for its result
world wide, frankly speaking, I fail to see any logic behind your political point scoring, by bringing in an ancient love making art which for your kind information, is respected world wide

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Massab Hamid

indian dont have guts to inwade properly so they decided to choose girlish ways shame more than billion ppl cant do anything of just 180 million !!!


----------



## SamantK

Chak Bamu said:


> I can not watch more than 10 minutes of an Indian movie. The exception is the comedy genre, because it is INTENTIONALLY funny.
> 
> Seriously, as far as I have seen the action sequences, story line, and dialogue, it is mostly based on fantasy and not reality.
> 
> I have seen many Indian movies on TV after Amritsar started broadcasting them in late 70s (?). Those movies made in 50s and 60s were much better than the crap on show today. Fantasy has always been an important ingredient of Indian movies, but with today's cinematic techniques, it has become an over-riding feature. Yuk!



And Pakistanis do not know anything. The Admin says India has no culture and another one says that all the movies are bad.. and goes on to claim that these days they are worse than before. I might be tempted to ask you how many bollywood movies have you seen recently but then knowing what Pakistani Google trends are I would like to generalise that movies popular in Pakistan would be the ones which have fantasy and sex. So, will discard your judgement based on generalisation and half knowledge. Be safe in the Pakistani culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

qamar1990 said:


> wait…...is that last one doing a horse?
> btw which region india is this? it has to be the south



Khajuraho is located in Madhya Pradesh, central India.


----------



## qamar1990

TheFlyingPretzel said:


> Khajuraho is located in Madhya Pradesh, central India.


i knew it couldn't be north india, because their culture is way better.


----------



## khujliwal

What about Pashto movies and punjabi mujras, are they clean?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acid rain

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> ah another hindutwadi. the hundreds of ethnic groups of india lumped together by british are very natural then? what you all have in common .. oh i forget common love for squatting out in the open and stinky slum life. you've come on the wrong forum we have plenty of hindutwadi(read fly)-swatters here. kill yourself



lol, I am not even Hindu to begin with and this isnt about religion dumbshit. Half of pakistan shits in the open, half of your people dont have proper food, are dirt poor, live in juggis and try and catch the next possible boat out of the shithole.

This is about an artificial entity that has infested the region, just like the Islamic state will infest that region.


----------



## danger007

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> ah another hindutwadi. the hundreds of ethnic groups of india lumped together by british are very natural then? what you all have in common .. oh i forget common love for squatting out in the open and stinky slum life. you've come on the wrong forum we have plenty of hindutwadi(read fly)-swatters here. kill yourself


well hindutwadis atleast not googling for donkey camel etc... you are forgetting one thing ... Pakistan itself standing with bowl for foreign Aid ... at least India don't stand along with failed states. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

illusion8 said:


> @ the holier than thou bull crap.
> 
> Google trends on p@rn searches in pakistan has something different to say altogether.



thats conspiracy of jew owned Google to defame pious citizens of the land of pure !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

ghilzai said:


> So tell me why don't you guys make movies in Sanskrit your sacred lingo and why do you use mostly people who are not native Indians who are the majority?.




Well about movies in Sanksrit,there is no demand,however films r produced in regional languages like Bhojpuri,Punjabi,Malayaalm,Tamil. Everything is about Demand & Supply.Which film producer will make a film in Sanskirit & make huge losses.Films are produced not for any charity,it is a money making unit.
Will Ali Zafar act in any film FREE OF CHARGE, I have read that the Pakistani born Adnan Sami charges a hefty sum for composing a song.



ghilzai said:


> Why are Indians worried about what Pakistanis search on net when they have ancient culture


Indians should not be worried what pakistanis do,what they watch on internet,what they eat.The vice versa is equally true. I have come across Pakistanis who write,that Indian culture is vulgar,westernized. while our culture is good,there r others say that Indians r invading Pakistani culture Well Indians have no intention of imposing their culture on others nor we Indians force anybody to watch Indian film,serials. 



ghilzai said:


> Where sexual intercourse was carried out with animals,


These happened thousands of years,the people were not educated.What about ancient Europe & the barbarian Arbas



ghilzai said:


> even now you have Hindu girls marrying dogs, so is the kettle calling the pot black?.


I have also read the same in Times of India.The incident happened in rural Orrisa.This can be solved through education & awareness,these r isolated cases,it is just 0.0000000000000001% of the India population. On the other hand there r lavish marriage celebrations of Mittals & Ambani where billions of rupees are spend.


----------



## ZYXW

punit said:


> surrender! resistance is futile !


Haha 

Speaking of india @Ayush where are you? I miss you


----------



## punit

FaujHistorian said:


> It will be changed to Bharat the day NaMo Ji uses his balls.
> 
> They have already changed the names to Mumbai, and Chinnai etc.
> 
> Bharat is next (hopefully). Yes indians should be proud to be called Bharatis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated respectfully,
> 
> A guy from ganga valley should not be throwing pebbles on people from Sindh valley.
> 
> Too much bad blood already.
> 
> Time to grow up and be nice to each other.



our official name is : india /(that is) bharat !!


----------



## OrionHunter

So said the Borg! Live with it! You don't have a choice!


----------



## Windjammer

punit said:


> our official name is : india /(that is) bharat !!


So what happened to Hindustan aka Hindustani, or have you decided to skip that since it now has a rhyming feather in the cap. !!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aeronaut said:


> India doesn't have a culture. Its a cocktail of imported pervetness from the west, mixed with the local one.
> 
> Indian media should be banned permanently. Period




'Cocktail'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Windjammer said:


> So what happened to Hindustan aka Hindustani, or have you decided to skip that since it now has a rhyming feather in the cap. !!


Hindustan is not an official name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

Massab Hamid said:


> indian dont have guts to inwade properly so they decided to choose girlish ways shame more than billion ppl cant do anything of just 180 million !!!



Girlish ways?,what do u mean by that. First u Examine yr head.

Are Indians girls invading the land of pure,there is no need for that. Already the TTP is doing that

What about Pashto movies and punjabi mujras, are they clean?


----------



## kaku1

12 pages for BS thread


----------



## Malik Usman

JAT BALWAN said:


> 900 choohe kha ke billi haj ko chali...
> 
> dont know about soft **** but in surfing hard **** Pakistanis are champion last I heard from internet companies... that too animals... lol.. culture...lol ..




They only Watch...........but Indians doing practice of it...........now India is number one country in world in Rapes, even on the public Buses..........how desperate are they....


----------



## nair

TV's sold in Pakistan with a remote right? Why blame india if you cannot operate (for whatever reasons) your remote?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

Malik Usman said:


> They only Watch...........but Indians doing practice of it...........now India is number one country in world in Rapes, even on the public Buses..........how desperate are they....


Zero convictions from 2005, more shameful.


----------



## kaku1

qamar1990 said:


> i knew it couldn't be north india, because their culture is way better.



Way better? You even know North India culture, or just hawa mai teer,


----------



## JAT BALWAN

nair said:


> TV's sold in Pakistan with a remote right? Why blame india if you cannot operate (for whatever reasons) your remote?



some of them are so saint to touch even remote when watching sunny leone... 

they even put all the actress of Pakistan in "bori" & then watch their acting... so amaging they are... wooow.


----------



## qamar1990

kaku1 said:


> Way better? You even know North India culture, or just hawa mai teer,


i heard its similar to our culture so that why I'm making that judgement


----------



## kaku1

qamar1990 said:


> i heard its similar to our culture so that why I'm making that judgement



BTW, leave that, how the north indian culture become a less better in your pov.


----------



## qamar1990

kaku1 said:


> BTW, leave that, how the north indian culture become a less better in your pov.


because of the way your guys going on about.
tattoos, drinking, clubs, gambling ect.
trying to act like westerners.


----------



## kaku1

qamar1990 said:


> because of the way your guys going on about.
> tattoos, drinking, clubs, gambling ect.
> trying to act like westerners.



Why thinking so much about India bro. Clean your own house, we dont have problem with that, if you have problem with that, then keep that, it doesnt going to affect us. 

And tattoos and club, really, still living in a thinking of Arab. Be mature. No culture is bad or good, all are good, its upto you to accept which one, no one is forcing on you. And you are no one to tell which culture is bad or good.


----------



## nair

qamar1990 said:


> because of the way your guys going on about.
> tattoos, drinking, clubs, gambling ect.
> trying to act like westerners.



Gambling????? it happens only in Goa (legally)


----------



## kaku1

nair said:


> Gambling????? it happens only in Goa (legally)



BTW, I want gambling to be leglised , because it happening in one way or another, it will be good that at-least govt. start taking the share from that.


----------



## nair

kaku1 said:


> BTW, I want gambling to be leglised , because it happening in one way or another, it will be good that at-least govt. start taking the share from that.



There are several ways to raise money for government....But this should not be the way


----------



## kaku1

nair said:


> There are several ways to raise money for government....But this should not be the way



Whats wrong in gambling.


----------



## nair

kaku1 said:


> Whats wrong in gambling.



I been to macau......


----------



## qamar1990

kaku1 said:


> Why thinking so much about India bro. Clean your own house, we dont have problem with that, if you have problem with that, then keep that, it doesnt going to affect us.
> 
> And tattoos and club, really, still living in a thinking of Arab. Be mature. No culture is bad or good, all are good, its upto you to accept which one, no one is forcing on you. And you are no one to tell which culture is bad or good.


you asked and i answered. don't get mad if you don't like my answer.



nair said:


> Gambling????? it happens only in Goa (legally)


its still india though.


----------



## kaku1

qamar1990 said:


> you asked and i answered. don't get mad if you don't like my answer.



Actually you going mad on Indian culture, even I say how the western culture is bad? Because they kisses in public or drink alcohol. WTH.


----------



## qamar1990

kaku1 said:


> Actually you going mad on Indian culture, even I say how the western culture is bad? Because they kisses in public or drink alcohol. WTH.


bro like i said don't get mad if you don't like my answer.
the messed up part is that you guys ruining your culture to be more like the west. do you not like desi culture?


----------



## kaku1

qamar1990 said:


> bro like i said don't get mad if you don't like my answer.
> the messed up part is that you guys ruining your culture to be more like the west. do you not like desi culture?



Ruining. Facepalm. Really amazed bro.


----------



## nair

qamar1990 said:


> you asked and i answered. don't get mad if you don't like my answer.
> 
> 
> its still india though.



Yes it is in India, But goa has lot of difference from other states..... goa was the last state to be added to India.... and their culture is totally different from other part of India....

Goa is a tourist state which has lot of foreign tourists, a very famous destination for Indian bound tourists.... That culture is not shared or common with any other state, forget state not even neighboring villages of goa, The moment you cross the culture changes if it is south then Karnataka north maharashtra....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

nair said:


> Yes it is in India, But goa has lot of difference from other states..... goa was the last state to be added to India.... and their culture is totally different from other part of India....
> 
> Goa is a tourist state which has lot of foreign tourists, a very famous destination for Indian bound tourists.... That culture is not shared or common with any other state, forget state not even neighboring villages of goa, The moment you cross the culture changes if it is south then Karnataka north maharashtra....


what do you think? do you think its best to preserve your cultures or adopt western ideas or integrate western cultures into our cultures?



kaku1 said:


> Ruining. Facepalm. Really amazed bro.


your posts are useless you will be ignored on this thread from now on.


----------



## kaku1

qamar1990 said:


> what do you think? do you think its best to preserve your cultures or adopt western ideas or integrate western cultures into our cultures?
> 
> 
> your posts are useless you will be ignored on this thread from now on.



Bro, what the problem you have with western culture?


----------



## qamar1990

kaku1 said:


> Bro, what the problem you have with western culture?


nothing i have no problem with it.
but i also have my own culture which i rather preserve then adapt somebody else's culture. besides i like my culture better then western culture.


----------



## nair

qamar1990 said:


> what do you think? do you think its best to preserve your cultures or adopt western ideas or integrate western cultures into our cultures?
> 
> 
> your posts are useless you will be ignored on this thread from now on.



No way changing our culture..... Every culture has good and bad aspects, and no culture is bad or good.... We lived our entire life in a culture and if you ask me we should continue value and preserve our culture.... 

But nothing wrong in adopting few good things of other culture (if it suits you)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

nair said:


> No way changing our culture..... Every culture has good and bad aspects, and no culture is bad or good.... We lived our entire life in a culture and if you ask me we should continue value and preserve our culture....
> 
> But nothing wrong in adopting few good things of other culture (if it suits you)


you explain that to kaku


----------



## nair

qamar1990 said:


> you explain that to kaku



Nothing wrong in having a difference of view or opinion..... Thats how we grow as a society....


----------



## kaku1

qamar1990 said:


> nothing i have no problem with it.
> but i also have my own culture which i rather preserve then adapt somebody else's culture. besides i like my culture better then western culture.



Preserving. It means nothing, culture is not static, it has a ever changing nature.

You know Mumbai, it is one of the most diversified culture it held, from liberal to conservative, from western to indian, from english to hindi to marathi, from Christianity to parsi . But all are living in a single roof. No one has the problem with others culture, and that is the real culture.


----------



## qamar1990

kaku1 said:


> Preserving. It means nothing, culture is not static, it has a ever changing nature.
> 
> You know Mumbai, it is one of the most diversified culture it held, from liberal to conservative, from western to indian, from english to hindi to marathi, from Christianity to parsi . But all are living in a single roof. No one has the problem with others culture, and that is the real culture.


so make your point… your going around in circles, what do you want us to do? drop our culture and take up western culture?


----------



## kaku1

qamar1990 said:


> so make your point… your going around in circles, what do you want us to do? drop our culture and take up western culture?



No its upto you, but we are no one to say that culture is bad or good. And you cant force your culture to other.

If Delhi people love pub or tattoo or Alcohol, then what the problem you have, its upto them to like which thing.


----------



## qamar1990

kaku1 said:


> No its upto you, but we are no one to say that culture is bad or good. And you cant force your culture to other.
> 
> If Delhi people love pub or tattoo or Alcohol, then what the problem you have, its upto them to like which thing.


i don't have a problem as i stated. your ruining your own culture thats all.


----------



## kaku1

qamar1990 said:


> i don't have a problem as i stated. your ruining your own culture thats all.



Ruining, its not ruining. I again say culture is ever changing thing, its not static.


----------



## Chak Bamu

SamantK said:


> And Pakistanis do not know anything. The Admin says India has no culture and another one says that all the movies are bad.. and goes on to claim that these days they are worse than before. I might be tempted to ask you how many bollywood movies have you seen recently but then knowing what Pakistani Google trends are I would like to generalise that movies popular in Pakistan would be the ones which have fantasy and sex. So, will discard your judgement based on generalisation and half knowledge. Be safe in the Pakistani culture.



LOL......

You are taking my opinion too seriously. I have my preferences and in movies they tend toward realism instead of fantasy. The imaginative and the fantastic have their place. If a movie gives a plausible idea of an 'alternative reality' like "The Matrix" series, I love it. But trouble is, whenever I come across an Indian movie, I often cringe at seeing excessive sentimentality, fantasy routines, and such. 

Pakistani movies also have similar themes, but the fantasy thing is not that much over-loaded. Pakistani TV dramas are believable in how they present story, dialogue, and premises. 

You have to appreciate that Pakistanis have a bit different ethos and our tastes are a bit different. This is nothing to get worked up about, or to get defensive & sarcastic. This is just how things are.

Anyways, you do not need to huff and puff about my opinions. I typically do not watch movies or dramas much at all. You can disregard my opinion, and you do not have to be so abrasive about it. A little civility does no harm to anyone.


----------



## Chronos

Leader said:


> soft pornn is indian culture? India itself should be saved from it..



Save me from Pornn?

Over my dead body!

Let anyone try it, I will fight harder than any Mujahideen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Chak Bamu said:


> LOL......
> 
> You are taking my opinion too seriously. I have my preferences and in movies they tend toward realism instead of fantasy. The imaginative and the fantastic have their place. If a movie gives a plausible idea of an 'alternative reality' like "The Matrix" series, I love it. But trouble is, whenever I come across an Indian movie, I *often* cringe at seeing excessive sentimentality, fantasy routines, and such.
> 
> Pakistani movies also have similar themes, but the fantasy thing is* not that much over-loaded*. Pakistani TV dramas *are believable* in how they present story, dialogue, and premises.
> 
> You have to appreciate that Pakistanis have a bit different ethos and our tastes are a bit different. This is nothing to get worked up about, or to get defensive & sarcastic. This is just how things are.
> 
> Anyways, you do not need to huff and puff about my opinions. I typically do not watch movies or dramas much at all. You can disregard my opinion, and you do not have to be so abrasive about it. A little civility does no harm to anyone.


Lol?

I appreciate that you have a different taste and Pakistanis in general from the rest of India. However, clubbing 1.2 billion into one taste is foolish.

Again what made you say that our movies only have execcesive of things which you hate.. If you would have gone through these forums there are excellent movie suggestions - but, you decided to generalise things. 

How many movies does Paksitan produce annually? How many does India produce? How many of them have you watched from both the sides? The comparison is not even worth anyone's time but then you had to boast of the better quality of Pakistani movies, of course!

Why does replying to your opinion 'yuk' should be considered as huffing and puffing? Can we not even reply to a member who has a skewed opinion without the facts on his side?


----------



## Imran Khan

A joke of year was not we part of pruodhindustani culture 8000years last 68 years we surrendered to arab stone age pushtoon mixed islam and irani even turkish culture . Shamefully we left our hindustani culture andtoday we are in deep mess. Apny aik culture ko chor ker ajj her darwazy per sijda ker rahy hain or proud ker rahy hain invadors ke culture per.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kaku1

Imran Khan said:


> A joke of year was not we part of pruodhindustani culture 8000years last 68 years we surrendered to arab stone age pushtoon mixed islam and irani even turkish culture . Shamefully we left our hindustani culture andtoday we are in deep mess. Apny aik culture ko chor ker ajj her darwazy per sijda ker rahy hain or proud ker rahy hain invadors ke culture per.


 
Thats a boldish comment.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Imran Khan said:


> A joke of year was not we part of pruodhindustani culture 8000years last 68 years we surrendered to arab stone age pushtoon mixed islam and irani even turkish culture . Shamefully we left our hindustani culture andtoday we are in deep mess. Apny aik culture ko chor ker ajj her darwazy per sijda ker rahy hain or proud ker rahy hain invadors ke culture per.



Our politicians mend it that way....

10 din agar sare Indian neta Pakistan ki achhai karne lage to log Pakistan jindabad bol denge .... same on your side... but fir vote kya bol ke loge?? fir mudda sirf dovelopment ja rahega jiske liye kaam karna parta hai... naare baaj nahi.


----------



## liall

qamar1990 said:


> because of the way your guys going on about.
> tattoos, drinking, clubs, gambling ect.
> trying to act like westerners.



Does it make any difference? Its a global world and east/west do not mean anything different any more. Even in West just check out how much Yoga is popular among young girls/guys. Does that mean they are becoming Indians or trying to act Indian?


----------



## Hammad-ROX

Destroy their culture!


----------



## Leader

Ravi Nair said:


> Save me from Pornn?
> 
> Over my dead body!
> 
> Let anyone try it, I will fight harder than any Mujahideen.



haha.. pornn is bad my friend... but on a serious note, what I said, in my honest observation is true.. this what they show in movies dramas is not our culture. our culture revolve around the family values.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Imran Khan said:


> A joke of year was not we part of pruodhindustani culture 8000years last 68 years we surrendered to arab stone age pushtoon mixed islam and irani even turkish culture . Shamefully we left our hindustani culture andtoday we are in deep mess. Apny aik culture ko chor ker ajj her darwazy per sijda ker rahy hain or proud ker rahy hain invadors ke culture per.


lol... why do u go so hard on ur people... 
when they thought of adopting arab and turkish culture...its because they must have found that culture more suitable for their need and more advanced then hindustani culture... 
when pakistan was carved out of india.. jinnah wanted it to be secular nation but later pakistan turned to islamisation so, its obvious they will look towards arab world... 
many pakistanii over here call us, idol worshipper, monkey worshipper but truely that dont offend me any more, because ..yes we people are that... we worship nature and like it to ba a part of us... for us cow is also a form of god, sun is too a form of god and so is human.... basically everything that happens in nature is considered to be god... thats what we were taught... and i believe it has most phenomenal effect in our mind... we start seeing nature and living with a diffident perception ,, and compassion.. i think that was the reason to make animals a part of our culture... 
but i believe what a general pakistanii believe today is important to him and his family and nation.. and this is giving rise to a new culture of pakistan... but sometime i do feel hurt when many here say they dont have anything to do with india... form where they have evolved, and where many of their forefathers came and passed away...


----------



## Ayush

ZYXW said:


> Haha
> 
> Speaking of india @Ayush where are you? I miss you


hey, been super busy with internship and stuff.
in other words, I have started working like @Armstrong uncle. 
what's up on your side??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thirdfront

illusion8 said:


> @ the holier than thou bull crap.
> 
> Google trends on p@rn searches in pakistan has something different to say altogether.


They don't like soft.. they want hardcore....


----------



## American Pakistani

acid rain said:


> Your country is an artificial entity my friend.
> something on the lines of the newly formed Islamic state with lands taken from syria and iraq.



Your country is an artificial product of Britishers & Mughuls. In fact your name is imported from out of that land.



acid rain said:


> They can very well name islamic state as pakistan - because the word pakistan has nothing to do with anything with the region or its history.



Pakistan's name is made up of Punjab, Afghania, Kashmir, Sind, BalochisTAN so it has everything to do with the region. Learn proper history not bharat verma or swami or Indian army taught history.



acid rain said:


> There were always afghans, persians, indians, chinese, baloch in this region - there were nothing called "the pakistanis".



There were always Khalsas, Afghans, Sindhus, Persians, Chinese, etc. Some countries who imported name of their religion and country should not talk big.



acid rain said:


> borders, maps and rulers change, but an artificial entity called pakistan that took bits and pieces of land from others is just like the artificial entity now called Islamic state.



I can say,



> If the superior lands were merged with beggars land who is an artificial product of Britishers & are ashamed of their original name they should not bring their nonsense.





Indischer said:


> I provided you a source when you asked for it. Time to prove that you too can google out a source to support your claims.



Google it up...Why would I post off topic when even you didn't proved your claims.


----------



## Mav3rick

JAT BALWAN said:


> 900 choohe kha ke billi haj ko chali...
> 
> dont know about soft **** but in surfing hard **** Pakistanis are champion last I heard from internet companies... that too animals... lol.. culture...lol ..



With so much Indian soft/hard **** available on the internet, the Pakistanis just cannot resist 



American Pakistani said:


> There should be blanket ban on every Indian channel in Pakistan.
> 
> *Whereas Indian movies should be allowed but heavily taxed*.



Why should they be allowed at all? I mean if you increase the tax 1000%, even then it will come out of the pockets of those who are actually going to the cinema to watch these movies, it will not harm the Indian Film industry 1%. What we need to do is put a blanket ban on Indian movies.......just watch them off the internet, for free


----------



## American Pakistani

Mav3rick said:


> Why should they be allowed at all? I mean if you increase the tax 1000%, even then it will come out of the pockets of those who are actually going to the cinema to watch these movies, it will not harm the Indian Film industry 1%. What we need to do is put a blanket ban on Indian movies.......just watch them off the internet, for free



This way Pakistanis will stop watching Indian movies themselves, plus govt will earn some bucks. Otherwise Indians will cry that govt imposed ban.


----------



## mahesh.

Mav3rick said:


> With so much Indian soft/hard **** available on the internet, the Pakistanis just cannot resist
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they be allowed at all? I mean if you increase the tax 1000%, even then it will come out of the pockets of those who are actually going to the cinema to watch these movies, it will not harm the Indian Film industry 1%. What we need to do is put a blanket ban on Indian movies.......just watch them off the internet, for free


So you are not worried about cultural influence of Indian movies but the jealous of little money going to India. How will watching in internet will help the so called Pakistani culture,


----------



## majesticpankaj

typical looser whining... what do you expect ?


----------



## Mav3rick

mahesh. said:


> So you are not worried about cultural influence of Indian movies but the jealous of little money going to India. How will watching in internet will help the so called Pakistani culture,



Well......if my culture is weak enough to be overwhelmed by an inferior, morally corrupt culture then my culture does not deserve to be practised.


----------



## mahesh.

Mav3rick said:


> Well......if my culture is weak enough to be overwhelmed by an inferior, morally corrupt culture then my culture does not deserve to be practised.


So, your culture is inferior and morally corrupt than Indian culture. thanks for clarifying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

SamantK said:


> Lol?
> 
> I appreciate that you have a different taste and Pakistanis in general from the rest of India. However, clubbing 1.2 billion into one taste is foolish.
> 
> Again what made you say that our movies only have execcesive of things which you hate.. If you would have gone through these forums there are excellent movie suggestions - but, you decided to generalise things.
> 
> How many movies does Paksitan produce annually? How many does India produce? How many of them have you watched from both the sides? The comparison is not even worth anyone's time but then you had to boast of the better quality of Pakistani movies, of course!
> 
> Why does replying to your opinion 'yuk' should be considered as huffing and puffing? Can we not even reply to a member who has a skewed opinion without the facts on his side?



Dude don't you have any boundaries? There are times when you should put your nationalism aside. I am not castigating your culture. I just do not like most Indian movies being made today. That is all.

If your ego is somehow bound to movie reviews, then you need to visit a shrink.


----------



## SamantK

Chak Bamu said:


> Dude don't you have any boundaries? There are times when you should put your nationalism aside. I am not castigating your culture. I just do not like most Indian movies being made today. That is all.
> 
> If your ego is somehow bound to movie reviews, then you need to visit a shrink.


Fair enough that you don't like our movies. No one asked you to like them but when you commented on a thread which states that Vulgar culture of India coupled with your comparison to Pakistani movies and TV series, the impression I got was totally different from what you just admitted to.

I never made it personal, was only pointing out the impression you were putting out by passing on your opinion as facts. You linking it to my ego is going personal.


----------



## Chronos

Leader said:


> haha.. pornn is bad my friend... but on a serious note, what I said, in my honest observation is true.. this what they show in movies dramas is not our culture. our culture revolve around the family values.



I think when they show it in Indian movies, I think the Indian movie makers are not aware they will be smuggled in or shown in Pakistan.

I also beleive that unlike the Europeans, Indians still lack the cultural maturity to handle sex in films.


----------



## Acha Bacha

h


American Pakistani said:


> There should be blanket ban on every Indian channel in Pakistan.
> 
> Whereas Indian movies should be allowed but heavily taxed.


Insha Allah indan culture banned ho jy ga jb Imran khan aay ga.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> I think when they show it in Indian movies, I think the Indian movie makers are not aware they will be smuggled in or shown in Pakistan.
> 
> *I also beleive that unlike the Europeans, Indians still lack the cultural maturity to handle sex in films*.



What are you talking about, Mallu boy? We Indians are the best at 'handling' our sex movies. No hard disk is complete without a hard dick lurking somewhere inside it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Acha Bacha

waheed gul said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=852468568115694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پاکستان کو بھارت کے بیہودہ کلچر سے پاک رکھنے میں، پاکستانی میڈیا انڈسٹری کو بچانے میں، پاکستان کو بھارت کی غلامی سے بچانے میں، سوشل میڈیا کا ساتھ دیں!


There should be blanket ban on every Indian channel in Pakistan.


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> What are you talking about, Mallu boy? We Indians are the best at 'handling' our sex movies. No hard disk is complete without a hard dick lurking somewhere inside it.



i am sure the German female tourists to India were thrilled


----------



## Indischer

Ravi Nair said:


> i am sure the German female tourists to India were thrilled



They were more interested in the weird noises their intestines were making after ingesting some, well...Indian food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psycho Pakistani

Acha Bacha said:


> h
> 
> Insha Allah indan culture banned ho jy ga jb Imran khan aay ga.....



Imran khan to khud india jaa ke unkey TV channel ke anchors ke paon chat ta hai, woh kahan sey band karey ga indian channels


----------



## Chak Bamu

[quote="SamantK, post: 5878112, member: 136718"
I never made it personal, was only pointing out the impression you were putting out by passing on your opinion as facts. You linking it to my ego is going personal.[/quote]

Taking my personal opinion and ascribing all sorts of ill-intentioned nationalistic motives to me is also getting personal in a totally wrong way. Read my signature - carefully.


----------



## ZYXW

Ayush said:


> hey, been super busy with internship and stuff.
> in other words, I have started working like @Armstrong uncle.
> what's up on your side??


Aw, I am glad!!  I miss you! Nothing much, just very bored these days and fasting  What else do you do with your spare time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

ZYXW said:


> Aw, I am glad!!  I miss you! Nothing much, just very bored these days and fasting  What else do you do with your spare time


 
You & fasting - Gimme a break !  

Kashmiri Cows don't fast !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dravidianhero

American Pakistani said:


> Says the guy from a country who is ashamed to use it's own name i.e "Bharat" internationally.
> 
> 
> 
> I can say,
> 
> 
> 
> BTW next personal attack will be reported.


Watch any local language news in India and no language uses India.everyone uses bharat.you are revealing your stupidity.bharat is as widely used in India as the name India is used


----------



## Indischer

dravidianhero said:


> Watch any local language news in India and no language uses India.everyone uses bharat.you are revealing your stupidity.bharat is as widely used in India as the name India is used



Do you really think he comes here to genuinely understand his neighbours? Let him be inside his bubble.


----------



## Chronos

Indischer said:


> Do you really think he comes here to genuinely understand his neighbours? Let him be inside his bubble.



Didn't know Sunny Leone will be the greatest weapon India has aganst the Pakistanis.

who knew?



Indischer said:


> Do you really think he comes here to genuinely understand his neighbours? Let him be inside his bubble.



And Malayalam newspapers don't use India, we use Bharatam.


----------



## Ayush

ZYXW said:


> Aw, I am glad!!  I miss you! Nothing much, just very bored these days and fasting  What else do you do with your spare time


same here zy.
even I am bored these days.
just came back frim my native place (visited after 4 years).
frankly speaking don't have much to do in my sparetime.
waiting for my next semester to start (next month).
then I ll have a lot to do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Ayush said:


> same here zy.
> even I am bored these days.
> just came back frim my native place (visited after 4 years).
> frankly speaking don't have much to do in my sparetime.
> waiting for my next semester to start (next month).
> then I ll have a lot to do
> 
> and u fasting?
> and I thought that only uncle was the fat kashmiri here



You are back

Missed you buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Ravi Nair said:


> You are back
> 
> Missed you buddy


thanks mate. 
actually I am always here, just not as consistent as earlier.

btw, I wanted to say this for a long time-
'Hats off to your sarcasm mate'. 
your posts are full of humour and are a treat to read

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Ayush said:


> thanks mate.
> actually I am always here, just not as consistent as earlier.
> 
> btw, I wanted to say this for a long time-
> 'Hats off to your sarcasm mate'.
> your posts are full of humour and are a treat to read



thanks man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

mahesh. said:


> So, your culture is inferior and morally corrupt than Indian culture. thanks for clarifying.



I don't blame you for the misinterpretation of my post, you are a prime example of an inferior product of the inferior culture I was speaking about.


----------



## ZYXW

Armstrong said:


> You & fasting - Gimme a break !
> 
> Kashmiri Cows don't fast !



Of course I do uncle....gee thanks for the support  LOL miss ya! Hope ramadan is going well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

ZYXW said:


> Of course I do uncle....gee thanks for the support  LOL miss ya! Hope ramadan is going well


 
I shudder to think what those around you must have to go through - a Kashmiri Cow that fasts is grumpy, her empty tummy aches with rumbling sounds & when the Iftar breaks she runs to the Iftar table quicker than Usain Bolt !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> I shudder to think what those around you must have to go through - a Kashmiri Cow that fasts is grumpy, her empty tummy aches with rumbling sounds & when the Iftar breaks she runs to the Iftar table quicker than Usain Bolt !


Ramadan mubarak yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Geek

@Mugwop Why i got negative rating on my post?


----------



## acid rain

American Pakistani said:


> Your country is an artificial product of Britishers & Mughuls. In fact your name is imported from out of that land.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan's name is made up of Punjab, Afghania, Kashmir, Sind, BalochisTAN so it has everything to do with the region. Learn proper history not bharat verma or swami or Indian army taught history.
> 
> 
> 
> There were always Khalsas, Afghans, Sindhus, Persians, Chinese, etc. Some countries who imported name of their religion and country should not talk big.
> 
> 
> 
> I can say,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google it up...Why would I post off topic when even you didn't proved your claims.




lol,

As I said, Pakistan is just a artificially created name that has taken bits and pieces of land from a the neighbors, just like the newly formed islamic state.


----------



## अखण्ड भारत!!!

FaujHistorian said:


> In the same poem, Iqbal also says "*Cheeno* Arab hamara".
> 
> So don't get trolled by the heading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each one should mind their own business. There is too much discussion about "mine is bigger than thine".
> 
> I wonder why an Indian poster would have issues with Pakistaniyat in 2014.
> 
> Now if you were a 80 years old baba (I doubt it), then you may be living in the glorious past of British India.
> 
> Is that the case?


He wanted China?


----------



## American Pakistani

acid rain said:


> lol,
> 
> As I said, Pakistan is just a artificially created name that has taken bits and pieces of land from a the neighbors, just like the newly formed islamic state.



Says the guy from a country that is an artificial product of Britishers & it's name is imported from outside...



dravidianhero said:


> Watch any local language news in India and no language uses India.everyone uses bharat.you are revealing your stupidity.bharat is as widely used in India as the name India is used



Question anyone who is out of this region, "where is Bharat?" and 99% will fail to answer this question. Forget about India even many Pakistanis know what is Bharat but I' am talking about promoting & usage of this name across the globe.

Anyways lets get back to topic.


----------



## mahesh.

Mav3rick said:


> I don't blame you for the misinterpretation of my post, you are a prime example of an inferior product of the inferior culture I was speaking about.


Ya. And I am the one who is crying my culture is dying and changing because of other neighborhood culture.


----------



## FaujHistorian

अखण्ड भारत!!! said:


> He wanted China?



Bhai sahib,

Iqbal was pan-Islamist. 

So obviously he had claims on China, Arabian region, AND India. 

Not in a modern nation state way. 

But more about equality and love and unity of Muslims across many many regions. 

Unfortunately that idea is more "philosophical", and it becomes horrible when you try to convert it into reality now in 2014. 

So understand poetry in its own context and you will be safe.


----------



## Mav3rick

mahesh. said:


> Ya. And I am the one who is crying my culture is dying and changing because of other neighborhood culture.



And again, where did I ever claim what you just imposed on me? On the contrary I very firmly believe that if my culture is weak enough to be overtaken by an inferior and morally corrupt culture then it does not deserve to be followed......what it means is that I am confident of the strength of my culture.


----------



## अखण्ड भारत!!!

FaujHistorian said:


> Bhai sahib,
> 
> Iqbal was pan-Islamist.
> 
> So obviously he had claims on China, Arabian region, AND India.
> 
> Not in a modern nation state way.
> 
> But more about equality and love and unity of Muslims across many many regions.
> 
> Unfortunately that idea is more "philosophical", and it becomes horrible when you try to convert it into reality now in 2014.
> 
> So understand poetry in its own context and you will be safe.


So philosophically and ideologically such muslims have intention to take china???What has china got to do with islam it was never even under muslim rule.


----------



## FaujHistorian

अखण्ड भारत!!! said:


> So philosophically and ideologically such muslims have intention to take china???What has china got to do with islam it was never even under muslim rule.



no bro. not at all. 

He meant to say a brotherhood of Muslim man from China to Arab to India. 

in a non-state way.


----------



## अखण्ड भारत!!!

FaujHistorian said:


> no bro. not at all.
> 
> He meant to say a brotherhood of Muslim man from China to Arab to India.
> 
> in a non-state way.


Or maybe he was like one of those who still claim muslim rules and kept all hindus slave for thousand years


----------



## FaujHistorian

अखण्ड भारत!!! said:


> Or maybe he was like one of those who still claim muslim rules and kept all hindus slave for thousand years



No he was not. 

Why are you ready to go off the rails bhai. 

Read more about him. In pure politics Iqbal was an Indian nationalist. His letter to Leopold wise is a clear refutation of partition. 

so let's keep the Indian-Pak $hit shoveling aside (that you mentioned by Hidu slave thingy)

Have a cup of chai,

I'll join you as well.


----------



## अखण्ड भारत!!!

FaujHistorian said:


> No he was not.
> 
> Why are you ready to go off the rails bhai.
> 
> Read more about him. In pure politics Iqbal was an Indian nationalist. His letter to Leopold wise is a clear refutation of partition.
> 
> so let's keep the Indian-Pak $hit shoveling aside (that you mentioned by Hidu slave thingy)
> 
> Have a cup of chai,
> 
> I'll join you as well.


I think he was nationalist prior to becoming politically involved,was he not the one who gave idea of pakistan,I am not sure though.
 Okay join.


----------



## FaujHistorian

अखण्ड भारत!!! said:


> I think he was nationalist prior to becoming politically involved,was he not the one who gave idea of pakistan,I am not sure though.
> Okay join.



His idea of "Pakistan" was within the Indian Union. 

It was Savarkar and Hindu nationalists like Lajpat Rai who gave the idea of TNT LOOOOOOOOOONG before Iqbal.


----------



## अखण्ड भारत!!!

FaujHistorian said:


> His idea of "Pakistan" was within the Indian Union.
> 
> It was Savarkar and Hindu nationalists like Lajpat Rai who gave the idea of TNT LOOOOOOOOOONG before Iqbal.


Yeah right...a union for namesake only.Why should muslim get different laws.Why do you blame savarkar or others.Who implemented it?And what savarkar said till last time was to give equal rights to everyone regardless of religion.What is wrong in that.


----------



## FaujHistorian

अखण्ड भारत!!! said:


> Yeah right...a union for namesake only.Why should muslim get different laws.Why do you blame savarkar or others.Who implemented it?And what savarkar said till last time was to give equal rights to everyone regardless of religion.What is wrong in that.




Bhai calm down. there was no difference in laws. Union was going to use "Indian penal code".

Sarvarkar and Lajpat rai were representing Hindutvadi business men and factory owners. 

And they could never fathom the idea of living along side Muslim land owners.

And thus they were talking about cutting off and chopping British India even as far back as 1922
The idea was to kick out troubling little provinces with Muslim majority. This would allow Hindutvadis to have total control in the post British era. 


Sadly you come hear and repeat Pakistani-Indian sarkari history books. 


Try to use your own brains instead of following islamists or Hindutvadi propaganda. 


Thank you


----------



## majesticpankaj

inferiority complex


----------



## अखण्ड भारत!!!

FaujHistorian said:


> Bhai calm down. there was no difference in laws. Union was going to use "Indian penal code".
> 
> Sarvarkar and Lajpat rai were representing Hindutvadi business men and factory owners.
> 
> And they could never fathom the idea of living along side Muslim land owners.
> 
> And thus they were talking about cutting off and chopping British India even as far back as 1922
> The idea was to kick out troubling little provinces with Muslim majority. This would allow Hindutvadis to have total control in the post British era.
> 
> 
> Sadly you come hear and repeat Pakistani-Indian sarkari history books.
> 
> 
> Try to use your own brains instead of following islamists or Hindutvadi propaganda.
> 
> 
> Thank you


Was it not muslim who demanded separate electorates first


----------



## FaujHistorian

अखण्ड भारत!!! said:


> Was it not muslim who demanded separate electorates first



Everyone was jockeying for political influence. Hindutvadis were not sitting like idle ducks. 

you pick and choose ONE minority group just because it has a tag "Muslim", without ever trying to understand the power play of other pressure groups. 

Indian politics in 1910s and 20s was divided along all religious groups and all ethnic groups and all economic groups. 

Just look around the vote bank politics of Congress TODAY, and Hindutvadi politics of BJP TODAY 

and see if you can draw some parallels (that may not be 100% valid, but parallels nonetheless). 

So I urge you and beg you as my cousin from across the border, as a fellow citizen of the region, 

Please study first the role of every group and then come back with an opinion. 


Hope you understand.


----------



## Hammad-ROX

अखण्ड भारत!!! said:


> Was it not muslim who demanded separate electorates first




Damn Endian!!


----------



## FaujHistorian

Hammad-ROX said:


> Yes we did!



His question was relative to Minto-Morley act. 

Every body asked for seats and not just Muslims. There is no "We", it is "Everybody".


----------



## mahesh.

Mav3rick said:


> And again, where did I ever claim what you just imposed on me? On the contrary I very firmly believe that if my culture is weak enough to be overtaken by an inferior and morally corrupt culture then it does not deserve to be followed......what it means is that I am confident of the strength of my culture.


If your culture is overtaken, itself means its weak and the other is stronger but not inferior or morally corrupt. How can you assume the other cultures are inferior or morally corrupt.


----------

